# 12/14/2020 Tampa - Ethan Ralph smokes Meth on stream



## Gustav Schuchardt (Dec 13, 2020)

Big if true

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br56iELorqU
https://archive.vn/wip/PXhu8




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## naught (Dec 13, 2020)

Seems plausible to me


----------



## Null (Dec 13, 2020)

can we get a new thread with the meth footage and analysis of the meth pipe


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 13, 2020)

How can he be on meth and be this fat?  Christ what a disgusting flabby pile of fat.


----------



## CumFartingBobby (Dec 13, 2020)

Null said:


> can we get a new thread with the meth footage and analysis of the meth pipe
> 
> View attachment 1786708


When we do as a smoker of 15 years I can elaborate a little more as to why this person is right about dabs.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Dec 13, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> How can he be on meth and be this fat?  Christ what a disgusting flabby pile of fat.


Ralph is trying hard to achieve every redneck stereotype so if that means being a fat meth head so be it.


----------



## kosher bath salts (Dec 13, 2020)

Null said:


> can we get a new thread with the meth footage and analysis of the meth pipe
> 
> View attachment 1786708





CumFartingBobby said:


> When we do as a smoker of 15 years I can elaborate a little more as to why this person is right about dabs.


Dab on them haters


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 13, 2020)

CumFartingBobby said:


> When we do as a smoker of 15 years I can elaborate a little more as to why this person is right about dabs.





kosher bath salts said:


> Dab on them haters


Someone already made a thread.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/saynotogeno-is-reporting-ralph-did-meth-on-stream.81399/


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

is anyone shocked in the slightest?


----------



## Tathagata (Dec 13, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> How can he be on meth and be this fat? Christ what a disgusting flabby pile of fat.


One term for people who only do heroin on the weekends is "joy popper." I guess Ralph is the equivalent for meth. Only special occasions, right?

Reminds me of a reddit post I read once about meth and injecting heroin, both of which are so addictively pleasurable that it ruins your desire to do anything else. It only recommended doing either if you had a terminal disease or planned on dying. Given Ralph's (perhaps hyperbolic and manipulative) claims about suicide, his meth use does raise some questions. It doesn't seem like this is the first he's done it, but that would mean he's either already under enamoured with the drug or doesn't plan on living out a full life. Either way, it's fucking trashy as all hell.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 13, 2020)

death of chans said:


> is anyone shocked in the slightest?


No.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 13, 2020)

Someone send this to his probation officer immediately.


----------



## CumFartingBobby (Dec 13, 2020)

So Null dropped this in the Ralph Road Rage thread and asked about creating a thread about Ethan and his Meth pipe.

Id like to elaborate a little as to why this image is correct about the application of smoking dabs if you will bear with my autism for a moment.

They are 100% right about the nail, but they leave out there are other rigs available that dont require a nail. Regardless though you still need to preheat the area you drop the dab on to if you dont have an enail.

There is a very small possibility that the couple was already smoking dabs and the piece was already hot before Ethan showed up and was offered a dab. I however do not feel this is the case because as the image above points out, you wouldnt take a rig that you have heat to smoke in an alley, and they definitely needed to heat it or else there wouldnt have been a torch.

Also anyone who smokes dabs and wants to do so in public would just buy a vape pen version as no one will be able to tell what you are actually inhaling from your vape and it is way less obvious than having a glass rig you have to heat and carefully lower the dab onto.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 13, 2020)

So, is it somehow not a violation of his probation for this fat pig to be doing hard drugs on stream?


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 13, 2020)

For comparison purposes:
How To Smoke Meth




Your browser is not able to display this video.



How To Smoke Dabs




Your browser is not able to display this video.




EDIT, fuck.  Brb.  Making archives.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Dec 13, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> For comparison purposes:
> How To Smoke Meth
> View attachment 1786780
> How To Smoke Dabs
> ...


Damn look at that mouse trap game looking contraption for the dab lmao. Is that what they're saying they did in an alleyway?


----------



## Weird Ages (Dec 13, 2020)

inb4 "my probation officer is a big fan of the Killstream and we smoked meth together while laughing at those KarenFarms autists lol"


----------



## FunPosting101 (Dec 13, 2020)

So, Ralph is on Meth and he's still obese? That takes some serious dedication to over-eating and being a lazy fuck.


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Dec 13, 2020)

Jesus fuck Ralph, it really is a new low every week you greasy fat fuck.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Dec 13, 2020)

How do we know that he wasn't smoking weed out of a pipe or smoking crack?


----------



## Kenobi (Dec 13, 2020)

Null said:


> can we get a new thread with the meth footage and analysis of the meth pipe
> 
> View attachment 1786708


Underwater alex jones... Isnt he one of the plategang fags or was he a heelturn guy? I cant remember all irrelevant autist anymore 
Edit: Hes a heelturn guy and goytalk guy?
If Ethan keeps going like this hes not gonna have any altrighters to come on his show anymore. The TRS guys ghosted him and now even the smaller guys are?


----------



## David Spadem (Dec 13, 2020)

My immediate thoughts when I saw this thread and it’s title.

“Enjoy the Meth Smoking SEO Ralph”

Best thing about the sub-forum is that his SEO will be even more fucked with the growing amount of unique thread titles/page content (I will admit that there’s a bit of overlap with some of the threads though).


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Dec 13, 2020)

Weird Ages said:


> inb4 "my probation officer is a big fan of the Killstream and we smoked meth together while laughing at those KarenFarms autists lol"


WE WUZ DABBIN' ON 'EM GAYTAH!


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Dec 13, 2020)

To me if this was meth, Ralph would be way more active and talkative but instead he seems to be behaving more or less the same after the hit.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Dec 13, 2020)

Gunt's really speedrunning Self-destruction ain't he


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 13, 2020)

Kenobi said:


> Underwater alex jones... Isnt he one of the plategang fags or was he a heelturn guy? I cant remember all irrelevant autist anymore
> Edit: Hes a heelturn guy and goytalk guy?
> If Ethan keeps going like this hes not gonna have any altrighters to come on his show anymore. The TRS guys ghosted him and now even the smaller guys are?


UAJ is/was a Heelturn host but got outed for being a massive stinky sperg that creeped on women IIRC. I'm sure it's documented somewhere on the forum. It included face pics also.


----------



## CumFartingBobby (Dec 13, 2020)

Simply Outplayed said:


> How do we know that he wasn't smoking weed out of a pipe or smoking crack?


If they had used a torch to smoke a bowl of weed from a pipe you would have heard A LOT more coughing. A torch burns a lot more weed at once, compared to a bic or regular lighter.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

Kenobi said:


> Underwater alex jones... Isnt he one of the plategang fags or was he a heelturn guy? I cant remember all irrelevant autist anymore
> Edit: Hes a heelturn guy and goytalk guy?
> If Ethan keeps going like this hes not gonna have any altrighters to come on his show anymore. The TRS guys ghosted him and now even the smaller guys are?


no, he's a wignat and was involved in joachim who wrote jarbo and kop on his ballsack amd sent it to them.
funnily enough uajs dox is mentioned in the shannon Gaines pastebin.


----------



## CumFartingBobby (Dec 13, 2020)

Futaba_Sakura said:


> To me if this was meth, Ralph would be way more active and talkative but instead he seems to be behaving more or less the same after the hit.


Never smoked Meth, never injected anything but I think this is informative.



			https://www.drugfreeworld.org/drugfacts/crystalmeth/the-stages-of-the-meth-experience.html
		


Ethan doesnt stike me as a habitual meth user, but he does strike me as the dude bro type who would do any drugs offered.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

he's denying it on twitter.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Dec 13, 2020)

CumFartingBobby said:


> Never smoked Meth, never injected anything but I think this is informative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lack of proof of the effects of meth and his awful health and blood level would unironically kill Ralph if he ever unironically did that.


----------



## Ulamog did nothing wrong (Dec 13, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> So, is it somehow not a violation of his probation for this fat pig to be doing hard drugs on stream?


it should be any drugs tbh, but then again he prob pays off his PO. Maybe an inquiry into that shit tier PO is in order b4 the Gunt is off the hook. Worst case scenario, he gets of probation and goes full throttle degen. What a great optic for AF would that be?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 13, 2020)

death of chans said:


> he's denying it on twitter.
> View attachment 1786970



90% of the time when grown adults say “I’m not with the pussy shit”, it’s a strong indicator that they’re the biggest pussies off line of the Internet.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Dec 13, 2020)

Ulamog did nothing wrong said:


> it should be any drugs tbh, but then again he prob pays off his PO. Maybe an inquiry into that shit tier PO is in order b4 the Gunt is off the hook. Worst case scenario, he gets of probation and goes full throttle degen. What a great optic for AF would that be?


Someone should tweet to Fuentes the meth clip.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Dec 13, 2020)

Does anyone have a decent blurry picture of the pipe? I was hunting around the video and I didn't _see_ anything, I didn't watch every second of it though.

I ask because off the top of my head I know of at least 3 ways to consume weed which are "immediate inhale" after heating which use a torch, and all are methods which _can_ be used for dabs, some moreso than others:

1) The most popular one of those techniques is often sarcastically referred to as "looking like a meth pipe" because the heating technique involves spinning the tool around as you heat it and makes you look like a tweaker, though the tool looks more like a space-age metal colored cigarette with a metal cap on one end than a stereotypical meth pipe, and uses smaller "lighter size" torches typically. Importantly for observers, you should hear distinct "clicks" (1 to 2 on the way up, same number on the cooldown as on the way up) which are indicators to stop heating and draw off the thing, and when you can safely heat it again, respectively. This of course assumes the torch isn't blowing out the sound, as depending on the cap those clicks can be fairly quiet compared to a torch. This technique has been specifically adapted to use concentrates.

2) Next is far less common but still portable, though the tool looks more like a test tube with a mouthpiece than a classic "globe" meth pipe though. It's also obscure and unpopular because it requires all of your attention to not screw it up. This technique isn't brilliant for dabs due to the design.

3) The final technique involves a bong, a kitchen torch, and either a glass or metal heat absorbing heater piece you light up with the torch for a minute or few which you put on the bong, but I'm 100% sure nobody is using that because it's really hard to conceal and very dangerous if everyone involves doesn't know what they're doing. This can be used for concentrates relatively effectively.

Lacking footage of the pipe proper though, for sure the best evidence so far is the "want a hit of meth" line which got conveniently subtitled.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 13, 2020)

Last night was the highlight of Reethan’s “career,” he was so happy he needed a hit of meth just to get through the night.


----------



## Anon peepee poopoo (Dec 13, 2020)

First time poster, were at the gaspers grotto with his prostitute he's with, hes here and smells purfusely of weed. I wouldn't be surprised if he actually did the meth, there's tons of sketchy sidesteets and drug deals going on.


----------



## Anon peepee poopoo (Dec 13, 2020)

Sorry of it's a bit off topic, but he's clearly on something.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 13, 2020)

Who are these people unironically hitting meth in public and bragging about it online?


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis (Dec 13, 2020)

Anon peepee poopoo said:


> View attachment 1787074
> Sorry of it's a bit off topic, but he's clearly on something.


If you're really in public near him you better watch out he reads this thread he might waddle your way


----------



## Seth MacFartman (Dec 13, 2020)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Someone send this to his probation officer immediately.


What if his Probation Officer is on here?


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Dec 13, 2020)

Anon peepee poopoo said:


> View attachment 1787074
> Sorry of it's a bit off topic, but he's clearly on something.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 13, 2020)

Anon peepee poopoo said:


> First time poster, were at the gaspers grotto with his prostitute he's with, hes here and smells purfusely of weed. I wouldn't be surprised if he actually did the meth, there's tons of sketchy sidesteets and drug deals going on.





Anon peepee poopoo said:


> View attachment 1787074
> Sorry of it's a bit off topic, but he's clearly on something.


LOL if you're with him in public right now, please document him trying to find out who you are after he catches up on the thread and finds this.  It would be hilarious if he was somehow made to think the "leaker" is someone who actually looks like they can fight.


----------



## kosher bath salts (Dec 13, 2020)

Pope of Degeneracy said:


> Gunt's really speedrunning Self-destruction ain't he









John Andrews Stan said:


> Who are these people unironically hitting meth in public and bragging about it online?


Subhumans, the most trashiest white trash among the all the 56% creaturas.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 13, 2020)

Here's some more food for thought. 


This is a fun little device used for smoking dabs, wax, and other concentrates. It is commonly referred to as a 'nectar collector' or a 'honey badger'. Instead of heating a nail and touching the wax to the nail,  you heat the tip then touch the tip to the wax. Even though you still have the hassle of bringing a butane torch around this makes it much easier to consume weed concentrates in public.

This is what I assume he was using in the video, and I'm going to go out on a limb and say he was probably not smoking meth. Why? Because based on stories I've heard he definitely WOULD NOT be talking about how good the taste was if he was hitting a meth pipe.


----------



## Bixnood (Dec 13, 2020)

This is a glass one hitter.
Looks a bit like a glass pipe used for meth or crack.
You load well chopped up weed in to the smaller chamber and burn it with a lighter while inhaling from the other end.

I think this is what he was doing,
if he was smoking meth the health effects would have been more obvious.

Also no one has ever complimented the flavour of meth.

Edit: Looks like @Angry Shoes beat me to it.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Dec 13, 2020)

Futaba_Sakura said:


> To me if this was meth, Ralph would be way more active and talkative but instead he seems to be behaving more or less the same after the hit.


Depends on the dose and the person taking it. Drugs like Adderall are just prescription meth and can calm you down and help you focus if you have ADHD/are wired that way. Like any drug, there are edge cases where people have paradoxical reactions. For me, caffeine at bedtime makes me sleepy but if I smoke a joint I'll be up for hours.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 13, 2020)

@Angry Shoes @Bixnood Don't you also need some sort of platform to put the dab on before you touch it with the hot shit?  I've only done dabs at weed bars or with a dab pen.  At the weed bar, the whole surface of the bar was a hot plate, and the budtender would make sure you were ready with the inhaling straw before plopping a dab directly onto the bar.


----------



## Step Away From The Melon (Dec 13, 2020)

Seems to be a lot of folk appearing to discount the meth angle even with Ralph's known predilection for self destructive habits, of course it's possible they were smoking weed though with the sketchy audio and the kind of freaks who were there I'm leaning towards a mixture of meth and weed.

Edit for spelling.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 13, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> @Angry Shoes @Bixnood Don't you also need some sort of platform to put the dab on before you touch it with the hot shit?  I've only done dabs at weed bars or with a dab pen.  At the weed bar, the whole surface of the bar was a hot plate, and the budtender would make sure you were ready with the inhaling straw before plopping a dab directly onto the bar.



In my experience they are kept in little silicone containers like this. They are heat-resistant enough that you can heat the tool I posted above, then do the dab out of the container without melting it.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 13, 2020)

Step Away From The Melon said:


> Seems to be a lot of folk appearing to discount the meth angle even with Ralph's know predilection for self destructive habits, of course it's possible they were smoking weed though with the sketchy audio and the kind of freaks who were there I'm leaning towards a mixture of meth and weed.


Here's my issue with completely believing it was a dab; the guy said later on his stream that he can't believe he smoked meth with Ralph, and there was no mistaking what he said.  This guy was secretly recording them the entire night too.  So was this just a gayop?


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Dec 13, 2020)

The guy clearly says meth two different times. If you can't give me a good explanation for why, then I'm sticking with they smoked meth.


----------



## Bixnood (Dec 13, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> @Angry Shoes @Bixnood Don't you also need some sort of platform to put the dab on before you touch it with the hot shit?  I've only done dabs at weed bars or with a dab pen.  At the weed bar, the whole surface of the bar was a hot plate, and the budtender would make sure you were ready with the inhaling straw before plopping a dab directly onto the bar.


With a one hitter all you need to do is burn the weed with a lighter and inhail.
The short end can get a bit hot but you can slip it back in your pocket after a few seconds.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Dec 13, 2020)

Angry Shoes said:


> based on stories I've heard he definitely WOULD NOT be talking about how good the taste was if he was hitting a meth pipe.


I read somewhere here that he used to be a meth user: that may change his perceptions a bit. By "good" he probably meant "not immediately offensive".


----------



## Bixnood (Dec 13, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> Here's my issue with completely believing it was a dab; the guy said later on his stream that he can't believe he smoked meth with Ralph, and there was no mistaking what he said.  This guy was secretly recording them the entire night too.  So was this just a gayop?





Mundane Ralph said:


> The guy clearly says meth two different times. If you can't give me a good explanation for why, then I'm sticking with they smoked meth.


I didn't hear that but I don't doubt you.
was it in the video in the OP?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 14, 2020)

Bixnood said:


> I think this is what he was doing,
> if he was smoking meth the health effects would have been more obvious.


Who cares?  Just make sure he has to explain it all to his probation officer.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 14, 2020)

Bixnood said:


> I didn't hear that but I don't doubt you.
> was it in the video in the OP?


I can't believe someone didn't put it in the thread yet. 
Here it is:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Dec 14, 2020)

Expurgate Contradictions said:


> Depends on the dose and the person taking it. Drugs like Adderall are just prescription meth and can calm you down and help you focus if you have ADHD/are wired that way. Like any drug, there are edge cases where people have paradoxical reactions. For me, caffeine at bedtime makes me sleepy but if I smoke a joint I'll be up for hours.


But does anyone know if the gunt has adhd?


----------



## kadoink (Dec 14, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> How can he be on meth and be this fat?  Christ what a disgusting flabby pile of fat.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Dec 14, 2020)

Man, he just wants a piece of every single drug out there doesn't he? Let me know when he gets involved with fentanyl. Because that will be quite the disaster to watch unfold.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 14, 2020)

I contacted my go-to drug expert on this and his input lends credence to the THC line being a bad CYA attempt:


----------



## Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 (Dec 14, 2020)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Who are these people unironically hitting meth in public and bragging about it online?


Meth is a white mans drug, not even blacks pozload my neghole.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Dec 14, 2020)

Honestly, I wouldnt be surprised if he was on the gack. Down in the south here its easy to manufacture, conceal and cheap.

For everyone thinking this is some gotcha moment with his PO, you are mistaken. Even in a the malignant growth of gunt flesh that is Ethan Ralph, it goes quickly through your system.

He would have to be tested pretty much as soon as he lands to maybe find it, and thats sketchy at best.

This actually bodes well for everyone asking for another Pillstream however. If he is moving onto these harder drugs and his probation is about to be up, there is a good chance he will go fucking nuts partying in the near future on the Killstream.

This is just the beginning of the show folks.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Dec 14, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> I can't believe someone didn't put it in the thread yet.
> Here it is:
> View attachment 1787127


It's in the OP, people just aren't watching it I guess.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 14, 2020)

John Andrews Stan said:


> I contacted my go-to drug expert on this and his input lends credence to the THC line being a bad CYA attempt:
> 
> View attachment 1787151


I think Ethan was just referring to how fucking strong dabs are by calling them pure THC, not saying he was smoking 100% pure THC crystals. Keep in mind he's drunk and rolling so what he says probably isn't scientifically accurate.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 14, 2020)

Ol' Slag said:


> He would have to be tested pretty much as soon as he lands to maybe find it, and thats sketchy at best.


They don't need to prove beyond a reasonable doubt to violate him, they just need to haul him straight to jail.


----------



## Mr. Pestilence (Dec 14, 2020)

If you're going out to party, why on Earth would you take a whole ass dab rig with you? I could maybe see a dab straw maybe, but you still need a torch and scraper like a regular dab rig. Only no-fun losers would opt for that over a vape. Either way, going to a alleyway with a bunch of strangers to do dab hits is like hopping in white van for some free candy.


----------



## repentance (Dec 14, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> They don't need to prove beyond a reasonable doubt to violate him, they just need to haul him straight to jail.


And they can violate him for leaving the state without permission.  They don't need to prove he did anything illegal while gone.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Dec 14, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> They don't need to prove beyond a reasonable doubt to violate him, they just need to haul him straight to jail.


Could you explain this in depth? I have never been on probation, so I dont know the legalities concerning it.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 14, 2020)

Ol' Slag said:


> Could you explain this in depth? I have never been on probation, so I dont know the legalities concerning it.


You're already basically in custody.  You're only out of jail on sufferance.  They can just take you straight back to jail.  And then any hearing about it comes later.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Dec 14, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> You're already basically in custody.  You're only out of jail on sufferance.  They can just take you straight back to jail.  And then any hearing about it comes later.


Ok, I get that but can they make you give a blood sample/urine test like a drunk driver?

How much power does Ralph have in the scenario to say "Fuck you" versus them just doing it?


----------



## fag0t (Dec 14, 2020)

if you refuse to take a drug test when they say they count it as if you pissed dirty


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Dec 14, 2020)

Ol' Slag said:


> Ok, I get that but can they make you give a blood sample/urine test like a drunk driver?
> 
> How much power does Ralph have in the scenario to say "Fuck you" versus them just doing it?


Yes. They can also search his house at any time for any reason.


----------



## Mr. Pestilence (Dec 14, 2020)

I thought with meth they usually test via hair follicle. Ralphie you better make yourself out like a chemo'd up Mr. Clean pronto.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 14, 2020)

Ol' Slag said:


> Ok, I get that but can they make you give a blood sample/urine test like a drunk driver?
> 
> How much power does Ralph have in the scenario to say "Fuck you" versus them just doing it?


Yes.  You can obviously refuse.  But then you just do your jail time.


----------



## Tathagata (Dec 14, 2020)

Mr. Pestilence said:


> If you're going out to party, why on Earth would you take a whole ass dab rig with you? I could maybe see a dab straw maybe, but you still need a torch and scraper like a regular dab rig. Only no-fun losers would opt for that over a vape. Either way, going to a alleyway with a bunch of strangers to do dab hits is like hopping in white van for some free candy.


I could see the suggestion earlier in the thread about the pipe being a honey badger (though I don't recognize that name, I definitely have used one before—it actually works pretty well, but it's only noteworthy as a novelty) given how similar it would look to a meth pookie in the corner of a shitty stream. It's a little low class compared to just using a dab pen (a smart pothead would just fucking buy oil cartridges on the dark net/from a dealer/a dispensary though) but it has a little "pizzazz" that likely would appeal to a retarded redneck. Still, that doesn't explain the multiple explicit references to smoking meth, unless that was just a drugged out idiot being an idiot (i.e. calling good cocaine "gas" or something like that; just a hyperbole from trying to sound cool). Taking an actual dab rig would be retarded, though admittedly I've been party to something resembling that (very broadly—not to an alley next to bar) when I was in high school. In fact, carrying dabs across state lines is _extra_ retarded, since in Hillsborough county it's a third degree felony if you're caught with even a small amount of concentrate. Regardless, if you're gonna be carrying around weed concentrate in public, having straight dabs is the riskiest and dumbest way possible to do it, plus smoking concentrate in any form but a cartridge is overly difficult unless you're sitting down with a surface. Talk about an easy way to burn yourself. Any way you interpret the situation, Ralph at best comes off as an absolute idiot, at worst as a meth addict.


----------



## WolfeTone (Dec 14, 2020)

Ralph on da meth pipe.

Which teenager will he impregnate?


----------



## The Real SVP (Dec 14, 2020)

I don't get the discussion over meth vs. cannabis. Using either is degenerate and both have the potential to ruin your life if you are a fuck-up like Ethan.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 14, 2020)

What the fuck is this??? He looks like a bloated Chinese grapefruit, absolutely disgusting!

How can he be simultaneously so fat and on meth? The gunt defies reality.


----------



## MySonDavid (Dec 14, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 1787195


It's like someone managed to cook pillsbury grands while they are still in the tube.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 14, 2020)

The Real SVP said:


> I don't get the discussion over meth vs. cannabis. Using either is degenerate and both have the potential to ruin your life if you are a fuck-up like Ethan.


If you truly don’t get the distinction between cannabis and meth, this may be the wrong forum for you.


----------



## Heather Mason (Dec 14, 2020)

At the end of the day whether he did dabs or meth the most important fact remains: He's FAT, OBESE, GINORMOUS, HUGE, ROTUND, GIRTHY, COLOSSAL, VOLUMINOUS, OVERSIZED, ELEPHANTINE. Everything else is just icing on the cake. I bet it upsets him more when people make fun of him for being fat vs. making fun of him for being a wigger degenerate


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 14, 2020)

Heather Mason said:


> At the end of the day whether he did dabs or meth the most important fact remains: He's FAT, OBESE, GINORMOUS, HUGE, ROTUND, GIRTHY, COLOSSAL, VOLUMINOUS, OVERSIZED, ELEPHANTINE. Everything else is just icing on the cake. I bet it upsets him more when people make fun of him for being fat vs. making fun of him for being a wigger degenerate


Just wait until everyone makes fun of him for being a deadbeat dad.


----------



## Snusmumriken (Dec 14, 2020)

Re: not looking buzzed enough to be meth, is it possible that his weight and prior drug tolerance are factors? If he only smoked enough to affect a person of normal weight it might not be as strong on his obese trailer trash body.  And regarding his comment on the taste, Ralph is a notorious poser so I wouldn’t be shocked if he was just bullshitting.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 14, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Just wait until everyone makes fun of him for being a deadbeat dad.


Why wait when you can start now?


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 14, 2020)

Snufkin kin said:


> And regarding his comment on the taste, Ralph is a notorious poser so I wouldn’t be shocked if he was just bullshitting.


Didn't you see all the photos of all the fancy cigars he posted? Ralph is a true _*connoisseur*, _a gentleman who delights in pleasures of the palate. He has sampled all earthly delights from Arizona to Zanzibar. If he declares the methamphetamine to be of choice vintage with notes of tarragon and hyssop then who are we to question his wisdom?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 14, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Why wait when you can start now?


Shit vultures always circle first, Randy.


----------



## Guli (Dec 14, 2020)

Ralphs standing in alleys handing out meth advertising his fucking website


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 14, 2020)

Guli said:


> Ralphs standing in alleys handing out meth advertising his fucking website


You shouldn't be surprised because he did it while in jail.


----------



## Least Concern (Dec 14, 2020)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> Damn look at that mouse trap game looking contraption for the dab lmao. Is that what they're saying they did in an alleyway?


I'm pretty sure Marie Curie used less complicated equipment to discover polonium. Jesus, just roll a blunt like your grandpappy did.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 14, 2020)

John Andrews Stan said:


> If you truly don’t get the distinction between cannabis and meth, this may be the wrong forum for you.


Yes. Amphetamines are medicines for people who need to be active, to do things, to focus, to accomplish greatness.

Weed is for losers. Sad to say, but Ralph was probably smoking weed.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 14, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> Yes. Amphetamines are medicines for people who need to be active, to do things, to focus, to accomplish greatness.
> 
> Weed is for losers. Sad to say, but Ralph was probably smoking weed.


Methamphetamines =/= Amphetamines.
Also, Cannabis has _hundreds _of medicinal uses.  What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Snusmumriken (Dec 14, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> Yes. Amphetamines are medicines for people who need to be active, to do things, to focus, to accomplish greatness.
> 
> Weed is for losers. Sad to say, but Ralph was probably smoking weed.


“Achieve greatness. Snort crack.”
-Michael Jordan, probably


----------



## Caesare (Dec 14, 2020)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Someone send this to his probation officer immediately.


Lame as fuck. Stop being such a tattletale.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 14, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> Methamphetamines =/= Amphetamines.
> Also, Cannabis has _hundreds _of medicinal uses.  What the fuck are you talking about?


Did he say he was taking molly though? This is still kind of up in the air.


----------



## Caesare (Dec 14, 2020)

Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 said:


> Meth is a white mans drug, not even blacks pozload my neghole.


Maybe like 40 years ago, back when they called it crank and it wasn't widely abused like it is now. Of course all the black speed freaks like it though, it's cheaper than cocaine and it lasts longer.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 14, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Did he say he was taking molly though? This is still kind of up in the air.


Methylenedioxymethamphetamine (MDMA) is also not methamphetamines or amphetamines.  I'm not a chemist, so I'll explain it the best I can.
They are all technically part of the same family, but the amphetamine part is just the skeleton, if that makes sense.  The "meat" is the meth or methylenedioxymeth.   Chemistry is weird in a butterfly effect kind of way.  Change one small thing and you basically change the entire fucking thing into something that is completely different.  MDMA works more like a hallucinogen than a stimulant (although it has some stimulant properties).  Meth is also extremely addictive, whereas MDMA is not.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 14, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> Methylenedioxymethamphetamine (MDMA) is also not methamphetamines or amphetamines.  I'm not a chemist, so I'll explain it the best I can.
> They are all technically part of the same family, but the amphetamine part is just the skeleton, if that makes sense.  The "meat" is the meth or methylenedioxymeth.   Chemistry is weird in a butterfly effect kind of way.  Change one small thing and you basically change the entire fucking thing into something that is completely different.  MDMA works more like a hallucinogen than a stimulant (although it has some stimulant properties.  Meth is also extremely addictive, whereas MDMA is not.


I think he'd be showing more classic symptoms of MDMA like even more slurred speech, teeth grinding, even worse uninhibited behavior, needing water, etc. I'm inclined to believe it was just pot and nothing too hard. He's a fat bastard, sure, but I don't think he could even handle some cocaine like the way Warski could.


----------



## Pepper Jack (Dec 14, 2020)

Weed concentrates (snap, crumble, wax, budder, etc) have higher concentration of THC compared to smoking flower. Concentrates average 80%-95% THC compared to flower, which maxes out around 40% THC (for the high quality medical cannabis).

You also get a concentrated taste of the weed when you do dabs, which is why Ralph commented on the taste.

Finally, I included a picture of a product called the Puffco Plus. You can smoke concentrates with a vape like this, i use it all the time, no nail or pipe required. 



My guess is he was smoking weed not meth.


----------



## Psicopax (Dec 14, 2020)

Not sure if its been posted but since its made a thread i figure i should dump this here just for disclosure and what not.

Full stream. Currently taking archive, you should too.





Streamer of the stream that was clipped comments in the comments.








Leading to the updated description





Leading to accusations of lying/fake/etc








>Archive for Youtube Comments<


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 14, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I think he'd be showing more classic symptoms of MDMA like even more slurred speech, teeth grinding, even worse uninhibited behavior, needing water, etc. I'm inclined to believe it was just pot and nothing too hard. He's a fat bastard, sure, but I don't think he could even handle some cocaine like the way Warski could.


Depends on the dosage and how long ago he took it.


----------



## Niggaplease (Dec 14, 2020)

:/ didnt that pig he impregnated was a hardcore druggie? Birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Dec 14, 2020)

Kenobi said:


> Underwater alex jones... Isnt he one of the plategang fags or was he a heelturn guy? I cant remember all irrelevant autist anymore
> Edit: Hes a heelturn guy and goytalk guy?
> If Ethan keeps going like this hes not gonna have any altrighters to come on his show anymore. The TRS guys ghosted him and now even the smaller guys are?


Heel Turn.  He was really upset when his buddy Joachim/Seth Wallace was doxed alongside himself because a fellow white supremacist got tired of their shit.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 14, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> How can he be on meth and be this fat?  Christ what a disgusting flabby pile of fat.


Maybe he's pulling a Clinton. Smoking meth but not inhaling.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Dec 14, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> How can he be on meth and be this fat?  Christ what a disgusting flabby pile of fat.


Perhaps he would've been a male Tammy Slaton without the meth?


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Dec 14, 2020)

Ulamog did nothing wrong said:


> it should be any drugs tbh, but then again he prob pays off his PO. Maybe an inquiry into that shit tier PO is in order b4 the Gunt is off the hook. Worst case scenario, he gets of probation and goes full throttle degen. What a great optic for AF would that be?


This is probably in this thread somewhere in General terms but I’m gonna link some info here.

the gist is that the actual language of his probation terms matters in Va. if it just requires “general good behavior” then they won’t bother testing, if it’s a court order that requires abstinence then they will.

HOWEVER
Ralphy boys crime occurred while he was drunk. He was abusing substances and that’s part of his crime, a factor in why he did what he did. They may be interested to learn he’s actively drinking and smoking weed while traveling during a pandemic. I don’t know.

Relevant quotes from notes source:

>”Can I Use Marijuana if I’m on Probation?
To start, if a condition of probation is to refrain from all substance use, then it is quite clear that absolutely no marijuana (or other substance) use is permitted.  Whether it’s legalized or not will not matter if there’s a condition specifically stating marijuana, or drugs/substances generally, cannot be used unless prescribed or otherwise authorized.  Substance use will almost certainly lead to a probation violation being filed with the court.”

>”Can I Use Legal Marijuana if My Probation Only Requires “General Good  Behavior”?
For most offenses there usually is not a clear statement that no marijuana or drugs may be used.  If that’s the case, the only provision that may apply to legal marijuana outside of Virginia is the “general good behavior” provision.  In this context, the answer becomes far murkier.”

tldr it depends on how his probation order is written but it’s still kind of out in the air. The fact that there’s someone on camera saying they were smoking meth even AROUND Ethan is kind of a big deal.

It’s also a good idea to look around into some of these people. He MIGHT get away w smoking weed but it’s prohibited to be around felons while on paper iirc.

edit: fixed my shit formatting and a few autocorrect mishaps.

adding sources

For Those On Probation, Pot Decriminalization May Not Help

Decriminalization of marijuana possession won’t necessarily affect those already caught up in the system (I believe decriminalization happened AFTER his conviction so that may be relevant to the situation, maybe not)


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 14, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> :/ didnt that pig he impregnated was a hardcore druggie? Birds of a feather flock together.


Maybe that's part of why she went back, Ralph had her meth.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 14, 2020)

I've smoked pure THC crystals before and it's like inhaling shards of glass.  I was a fairly heavy cannabis smoker at the time and one small hit of THC crystals sent me on a five minute long coughing fit, and I'm not exaggerating at all.  The buzz was really good but it was not worth it. and so I never did it again.  I've never done meth so I have no idea how much people cough when they smoke it.  All I can say is that from the footage I've seen, there's no way Ralph was smoking THC crystals.  Dabs _maybe_, but I still doubt it.


----------



## kiwifarmsfan1 (Dec 14, 2020)

So that is what happened to Nick Rekieta's narcolepsy medicine that went missing.


----------



## draggs (Dec 14, 2020)

Accepting drugs from total strangers is weird once you get past ~25

Only time I've seen someone smoking meth was at a festival, he didnt cough up a lung or go nuts but it seemed pretty obvious he had a lot of experience with it 

Ralphamale might be okay with the wacky tabacky as far as VA goes, but getting arrested and associating with the degenerates he's associating with and taking drugs, even just weed, from randos on the street would be something many POs would frown on


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 14, 2020)

Lol if Ralph is _trying _to get thrown back in prison so he can avoid paying child support or being an involved parent in any way. It’s just the sort of retardo “solution” this dumb nigger would come up with.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 14, 2020)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Lol if Ralph is _trying _to get thrown back in prison so he can avoid paying child support or being an involved parent in any way. It’s just the sort of retardo “solution” this dumb nigger would come up with.


Don't they just let you run up a tab that you have to start paying off when you get out?


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 14, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> Don't they just let you run up a tab that you have to start paying off when you get out?


I didn’t say it was a _sensible_ plan. This is Reethan we’re talking about, after all.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 14, 2020)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Lol if Ralph is _trying _to get thrown back in prison so he can avoid paying child support or being an involved parent in any way. It’s just the sort of retardo “solution” this dumb nigger would come up with.


It's fucking Trailer Park Boys logic and I'd love it to be true


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 14, 2020)

kiwifarmsfan1 said:


> So that is what happened to Nick Rekieta's narcolepsy medicine that went missing.


Okay, I don't know if that was on purpose however the name "Thumb Butler" is fucking hilarious. You got me, KF, god damnit.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 14, 2020)

Aaaaaand Tonka Saw is dunking on Ralph for smoking meth:




How does it feel to be an even bigger loser than the Wheelchair Warrior, Ralph?


----------



## SargonF00t (Dec 14, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> Aaaaaand Tonka Saw is dunking on Ralph for smoking meth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy fuck Tonka and his loser gang are unlistenable.


----------



## arabianights (Dec 14, 2020)

Another alog acquaintance said to me that metheads jerk each other off when on meth.
Is that true?


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Dec 14, 2020)

SargonF00t said:


> Holy fuck Tonka and his loser gang are unlistenable.


Only thing dead is the killstream indeed.



arabianights said:


> Another alog acquaintance said to me that metheads jerk each other off when on meth.
> Is that true?


Digi and Ralph jerked eachother off?


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Dec 14, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> How can he be on meth and be this fat?  Christ what a disgusting flabby pile of fat.


Maybe he's too lazy to diet and taking it hoping it will make him lose weight.


----------



## AmbiTron (Dec 15, 2020)

If Ralph actually is smoking meth, with his seemingly addictive personality and lack of self-control I could see it becoming an issue for him pretty quickly. That shit will quickly make it so you straight up can't enjoy ANYTHING unless you're on it, and the comedown is pretty shit and can take a long-ass time before you're even able to sleep. It isn't harsh unless you're burning it (which to be fair is pretty easy) and the taste is pretty mild. Just throwing this info out there because I didn't see much in the thread.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Dec 15, 2020)

There's no way that was dabs, for one simple reason - He doesn't have three hands. The torch, the rig, and the serving tool all need to be handled in quick succession. If you're sitting down, it's easy enough to just set the torch down when you're done with it, but he was standing. There is NO dab device that requires a torch and doesn't require a tool. All the ones that might suffice are tiny and meant to be used with bics. Using a torch would take an eyebrow.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Dec 15, 2020)

I dunno enough about dabs or meth to say one way or another on this debate, but if it is meth, he's just started the habit. He's probably doing "just a little" to "keep me focused, ya know?" but that's gonna spiral out of control real quick. 

Assuming it is meth. If it's dabs, well, THC and binge drinking is a fun combo in it's own right. Throw some xannies in there and Ralphy boy is gonna be living high on the hog until the money runs out.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 15, 2020)

AmbiTron said:


> If Ralph actually is smoking meth, with his seemingly addictive personality and lack of self-control I could see it becoming an issue for him pretty quickly. That shit will quickly make it so you straight up can't enjoy ANYTHING unless you're on it, and the comedown is pretty shit and can take a long-ass time before you're even able to sleep. It isn't harsh unless you're burning it (which to be fair is pretty easy) and the taste is pretty mild. Just throwing this info out there because I didn't see much in the thread.


Yup, and people can easily stay fat while being on it if they have a consistent roof over their head. Someone like Ralph would most likely comfort binge eat during the down times of not having it, which would happen more often for someone lazy like him that spends more time online than off. Plus, the talking/behavior thing that people mentioned earlier itt isn't really a barometer for someone that doesn't shut their yap for a living, especially when they're not on-air. Add to that, that this was after a day and night of partying, and that hit on the pipe probably just allowed him to continue partying with a clearer head for awhile longer, especially since it wasn't his first time using the stuff.
Honestly though, idk why people need to analyze the situation so much when there's footage of the dude who gave it to him saying "meth" not once but twice.



Kenobi said:


> Edit: Hes a heelturn guy and goytalk guy?
> If Ethan keeps going like this hes not gonna have any altrighters to come on his show anymore. The TRS guys ghosted him and now even the smaller guys are?


There's always the growing methnonationalist movement he could pander to. They'll probably be more relevant than any other autright group soon too, if meth trends keep continuing the way they've been in recent years, sadly enough


----------



## Never knows best (Dec 15, 2020)

Damn can't believe Ralph went to shit this fast, will he collab with Viper next?


----------



## Pepper Jack (Dec 15, 2020)

Neverknowsbest said:


> Damn can't believe Ralph went to shit this fast, will he collab with Viper next?


Are you talking about this Viper?


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 15, 2020)

Pepper Jack said:


> Are you talking about this Viper?



"You'll Faggots Don't Even Thumb Crack"


----------



## RodgerDodger (Dec 15, 2020)

Neverknowsbest said:


> Damn can't believe Ralph went to shit this fast, will he collab with Viper next?


You must be new here? Ralph's been a steadily accelerating train wreck for years. He's long been the go to poster child for Bad Life Decisions. The Sped you hold up to children to scare away the thoughts of becoming a "Professional Internet Celebrity or Youtuber".


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Dec 15, 2020)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> There's no way that was dabs, for one simple reason - He doesn't have three hands. The torch, the rig, and the serving tool all need to be handled in quick succession. If you're sitting down, it's easy enough to just set the torch down when you're done with it, but he was standing. There is NO dab device that requires a torch and doesn't require a tool. All the ones that might suffice are tiny and meant to be used with bics. Using a torch would take an eyebrow.


There are things like oil pens where you just put the wax into the pen and just hit it like a juul.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Dec 15, 2020)

Futaba_Sakura said:


> There are things like oil pens where you just put the wax into the pen and just hit it like a juul.


Those don't require a torch, do they?


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 15, 2020)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> Those don't require a torch, do they?


No, you just press a button and toke on it or toking triggers the element.
As someone who has done "dabs" for a while, I can say with like 80% certainty that he wasn't smoking dabs. The torch wasn't on it long enough, and he would have coughed way more than he did.

Leaning towards the footage of him smoking crack or smoking meth. The torch is on long enough to vaporize either if gunty knows what he's doing.

*Edit for clarification

It takes about a solid minute and a half of holding a butane torch to my "small" nail about a third of an inch across and deep.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 15, 2020)

FWIW, my go-to drug expert (who’s not on KF) asked me why anyone is questioning the meth element since meth is mentioned clear as a bell in multiple videos. You know what I told him: 



Spoiler



Autism


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 15, 2020)

.. as if it's from a b movie.
'hey would like to d x drug?' 



PhoBingas said:


> No, you just press a button and toke on it or toking triggers the element.
> As someone who has done "dabs" for a while, I can say with like 80% certainty that he wasn't smoking dabs. The torch wasn't on it long enough, and he would have coughed way more than he did.
> 
> Leaning towards the footage of him smoking crack or smoking meth. The torch is on long enough to vaporize either if gunty knows what he's doing.
> ...


that's what i thought at first, 'oh it's weed and the guy is joking.' but it probably is meth.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 15, 2020)

death of chans said:


> .. as if it's from a b movie.
> 'hey would like to d x drug?'
> 
> 
> that's what i thought at first, 'oh it's weed and the guy is joking.' but it probably is meth.


It definitely is meth. Did you not see the post alleyway vid where he says to his gf "Wow I can't believe I smoked METH with Ralph from the Killstream"?


----------



## Opioid Kenobi (Dec 15, 2020)

tantric_depressive said:


> It definitely is meth. Did you not see the post alleyway vid where he says to his gf "Wow I can't believe I smoked METH with Ralph from the Killstream"?


That video is in the first post and posted again on another page here it shouldn't be hard for people to find.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 15, 2020)

Opioid Kenobi said:


> That video is in the first post and posted again on another page here it shouldn't be hard for people to find.


Autism not only causes face blindness, but also drug deafness


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 15, 2020)

Opioid Kenobi said:


> That video is in the first post and posted again on another page here it shouldn't be hard for people to find.


Fun fact, I watched it three times before I caught what he said. He talks like he has Ethan’s clit in his mouth. The hilarious part of that video is him not understanding that his shirt is on backwards even after being told repeatedly.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 16, 2020)

I stand corrected: Meth use will in no way hurt Ethan’s ability to provide for his child and nurture the wee tyke’s growth. If anything, it will be a boon for Ralph and those who rely on him. I apologize unreservedly for ever suggesting otherwise.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Dec 16, 2020)

Though I'm 99% sure it was meth due to some dude saying meth multiple times, I'm going to play devils advocate here. 

It is 100% possible to smoke "dabs" out of a plain ol' crack pipe but it's dumb, wasteful and a total n00b move. Furthermore, before there were "dabs" there was just regular old hash oil and various other consistencies of concentrates and there's a shit ton of ways to smoke them. For instance, hash oil can be smoked out of a crack pipe no problem. Shit, you can smoke dabs with two knives heated on a fuckin oven top if you so desire or just plop a little dab on a bent paperclip, light that shit on fire and put a glass over it, tilting it to the side to inhale the smoke after it gathers for bit. Saying that there's no way that was any sort of THC concentrate is a bit disingenuous if you're just basing it off the method of intake. 

All that being said, they called that shit meth multiple times....so.....yeah meth.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Dec 16, 2020)

(it's timestamped) Around the time 1:34:30 the guy says, "It straight from ---------"

I don't want to influence what you hear so, I'm going to spoiler it. If you understand the southern -tang let me know what you hear.


Spoiler: What I hear



"[can't make it out with the hick accent] Ridge Mountain"

Maybe if we can figure this out, it might be a dispensary or a meth den location.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 16, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> (it's timestamped) Around the time 1:34:30 the guy says, "It straight from ---------"
> 
> I don't want to influence what you hear so, I'm going to spoiler it. If you understand the southern -tang let me know what you hear.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: My take 



Sounds more like something “west mountain.” I was listening for “blue ridge mountains” since that’s a notorious meth manufacturing region.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 16, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> (it's timestamped) Around the time 1:34:30 the guy says, "It straight from ---------"
> 
> I don't want to influence what you hear so, I'm going to spoiler it. If you understand the southern -tang let me know what you hear.
> 
> ...


"straight from the Appalachian mountains"


----------



## Immortal Technique (Dec 16, 2020)

Blancmange said:


> "straight from the Appalachian mountains"


I can hear this. Do southerners pronounce it Appa-latch-in though? Was hoping it would be a dispensary name to pin down meth or weed..


----------



## Tathagata (Dec 16, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> Do southerners pronounce it Appa-latch-in though?


That is how it's pronounced normally.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Dec 16, 2020)

Tathagata said:


> That is how it's pronounced normally.


Maybe where you're from. Seems to be a very regional dialect. I usually hear Appa-latch-uh or, where I'm from, Appa-lacesh-ian. Probably why I had a hard time understand what he was saying.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 16, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> Maybe where you're from. Seems to be a very regional dialect. I usually hear Appa-latch-uh or, where I'm from, Appa-lacesh-ian. Probably why I had a hard time understand what he was saying.


I used to live near Appalachia (but not in the south) and the common regional  pronunciation is “Appa-LATCH-in.” Locals who wish to put on airs and graces might pronounce it differently.


----------



## Tathagata (Dec 16, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> where I'm from, Appa-lacesh-ian


Like Appa-lay-shian? Sounds like when my international friends in college would pronounce American place names totally wrong, but since everyone they knew was basically a Yankee or from California (and what's the difference, really?) they were never corrected: New Orleans, Macomb, Louisville, etc. Learn to speak American.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Dec 16, 2020)

Tathagata said:


> Like Appa-lay-shian? Sounds like when my international friends in college would pronounce American place names totally wrong, but since everyone they knew was basically a Yankee or from California (and what's the difference, really?) they were never corrected: New Orleans, Macomb, Louisville, etc. Learn to speak American.


Where I'm from we respect our letter 'A' and pronounce it proudly, because it represents America; you failed successionist.


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 17, 2020)

I have always heard it pronounced as Apple Asia.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 17, 2020)

Kind of like how Americans pronounce Australian cities. 
Sid-knee
Cam-beerah
Briz-bayne
Mel-born
And then for Cairns, it's a myriad of pronunciations, none which are right. Cayanz, k-airs blah
These are the whitey named ones, those abo towns and whatever? Wew.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 17, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> I can hear this. Do southerners pronounce it Appa-latch-in though? Was hoping it would be a dispensary name to pin down meth or weed..


Are there publicly known meth dispensary brands nowadays?


----------



## Timon912 (Dec 17, 2020)

As somebody who grew up in meth central, there is NO MISTAKING smoking meth with ANYTHING else.  Meth is smoked out of this kind of pipe.  Period.  The pipes can be bought at any hood 99 cent store by asking for the "oil burner" and they get it from behind the country.  They're a couple of bucks and come with a bullshit fake rose in them so they can pretend it's not a pipe and get around the law.





The pipe is, unless it's a low IQ retard using it, slowly heated up so as not to burn it.  The meth is thereby melted and the pipe is moved back and forth carefully so as to burn the liquid meth equally and prevent it roasting or spilling from the hole (another retard move).  The hits off it are HUUUUGE, nothing compares.  After the hit is done, the liquid, if it was smoked right and it's of good quality, will be totally clear and leave a sparkling crystalic streak in the pipe--that's the hardened meth liquid.  I have seen everything smoked, even shit that shouldn't be smoked, and meth smoking stands out from everything else.  He either smoked meth and it's super obvious it was meth or he didn't smoke it.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Dec 17, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> I can hear this. Do southerners pronounce it Appa-latch-in though? Was hoping it would be a dispensary name to pin down meth or weed..


We’ll usually pronounce it app-ah (or uh)-lay-shun.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 17, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> As somebody who grew up in meth central, there is NO MISTAKING smoking meth with ANYTHING else.  Meth is smoked out of this kind of pipe.  Period.  The pipes can be bought at any hood 99 cent store by asking for the "oil burner" and they get it from behind the country.  They're a couple of bucks and come with a bullshit fake rose in them so they can pretend it's not a pipe and get around the law.
> View attachment 1795148
> 
> The pipe is, unless it's a low IQ retard using it, slowly heated up so as not to burn it.  The meth is thereby melted and the pipe is moved back and forth carefully so as to burn the liquid meth equally and prevent it roasting or spilling from the hole (another retard move).  The hits off it are HUUUUGE, nothing compares.  After the hit is done, the liquid, if it was smoked right and it's of good quality, will be totally clear and leave a sparkling crystalic streak in the pipe--that's the hardened meth liquid.  I have seen everything smoked, even shit that shouldn't be smoked, and meth smoking stands out from everything else.  He either smoked meth and it's super obvious it was meth or he didn't smoke it.


Did you watch the vid? The smoking is done off camera, you only see the torch's reflection off the alley wall, and hear it referred to as "meth"


----------



## Timon912 (Dec 17, 2020)

tantric_depressive said:


> Did you watch the vid? The smoking is done off camera, you only see the torch's reflection off the alley wall, and hear it referred to as "meth"


Just saw it.  Seems like weed.  The coughing, the "tastes good".  The only way meth ever tastes half good is through a meth bong, which is waaay too complicated for these retards to handle.  Also, you don't cough from hitting meth.  Never seen that once.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 17, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> Just saw it.  Seems like weed.  The coughing, the "tastes good".  The only way meth ever tastes half good is through a meth bong, which is waaay too complicated for these retards to handle.  Also, you don't cough from hitting meth.  Never seen that once.


You can cough from inhaling any smoke. If it wasn't meth, why would the dude who filmed it refer to it as "meth" twice? I might write it off as a joke if he did so once, but twice, both in Ralph's presence and out of his presence? I can't think of a good reason why someone would refer to a drug that isn't meth as "meth". Just the opposite, in fact.
As far as the "tastes good", that's just a generic nicety someone might say after given free meth/weed/crack/anything to smoke


----------



## Love Machine (Dec 17, 2020)

tantric_depressive said:


> You can cough from inhaling any smoke. If it wasn't meth, why would the dude who filmed it refer to it as "meth" twice? I might write it off as a joke if he did so once, but twice, both in Ralph's presence and out of his presence? Nah. Plus, who uses a big ass torch for weed out of a lil ass weed pipe?
> As far as the "tastes good", that's just a generic nicety someone might say after given free meth/weed/crack/anything to smoke


Also who would carry around glass to smoke fucking weed? Especially what is essentially out in the open? You can get more then enough rolling paper at any gas station for a buck.


----------



## Tathagata (Dec 17, 2020)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Also who would carry around glass to smoke fucking weed? Especially what is essentially out in the open? You can get more then enough rolling paper at any gas station for a buck.


It takes a bit of skill to roll a joint while standing up without a surface. For some reason, I have doubts Ralph is able to do that. He's also a wigger, and wiggers smoke blunts (for some reason I never understood) so add on _that_ entire process. Smoking dabs in an alley using a glass pipe, while possible, just makes much less sense than smoking meth. Especially when they call it meth twice.


----------



## Timon912 (Dec 17, 2020)

tantric_depressive said:


> You can cough from inhaling any smoke. If it wasn't meth, why would the dude who filmed it refer to it as "meth" twice? I might write it off as a joke if he did so once, but twice, both in Ralph's presence and out of his presence? I can't think of a good reason why someone would refer to a drug that isn't meth as "meth". Just the opposite, in fact.
> As far as the "tastes good", that's just a generic nicety someone might say after given free meth/weed/crack/anything to smoke


No, not really.  I have seen fools with lungs so bad they have gone blue while asleep and almost died and they never coughed from meth.  Weed, yes.  Also, meth does NOT "taste good".  Period.  ESPECIALLY when it's smoked by retards.  See, what happens when low IQ people and beginners smoke meth is that they "roast the bowl", which leaves it all black and makes it taste like smoking a fucking car tire.  Another thing that doesn't happen is that people "just smoke a bowl" of meth.  The high is literally the dopamine rush of 10+ orgasms.  You WILL be out to get more IMMEDIATELY after the bowl is out.  None of this adds up to meth, sorry.  I know we want to troll Ralph and there is plenty to do that with.  No reaching for glass straws is necessary.


----------



## Just Here for A and H (Dec 17, 2020)

Looking forward to the July 4th, 2021 bath salts stream.


----------



## Love Machine (Dec 17, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> No, not really.  I have seen fools with lungs so bad they have gone blue while asleep and almost died and they never coughed from meth.  Weed, yes.  Also, meth does NOT "taste good".  Period.  ESPECIALLY when it's smoked by retards.  See, what happens when low IQ people and beginners smoke meth is that they "roast the bowl", which leaves it all black and makes it taste like smoking a fucking car tire.  Another thing that doesn't happen is that people "just smoke a bowl" of meth.  The high is literally the dopamine rush of 10+ orgasms.  You WILL be out to get more IMMEDIATELY after the bowl is out.  None of this adds up to meth, sorry.  I know we want to troll Ralph and there is plenty to do that with.  No reaching for glass straws is necessary.


Sound like youre speaking from experience there, bud.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 18, 2020)

What a gay argument. You can cough from a sip of water going down awkwardly but it’s impossible to cough from smoking meth? Lol okay.

Also, that “tastes wonderful” remark sounds like the kind of thing a tryhard would say, thinking it makes him sound like a connoisseur. Dipshits do the same thing with wine.

But the deciding element for me is that it was twice referred to as meth. If you’re saying it wasn’t meth, the onus is on you to explain that away.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 18, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> No, not really.  I have seen fools with lungs so bad they have gone blue while asleep and almost died and they never coughed from meth.  Weed, yes.  Also, meth does NOT "taste good".  Period.  ESPECIALLY when it's smoked by retards.  See, what happens when low IQ people and beginners smoke meth is that they "roast the bowl", which leaves it all black and makes it taste like smoking a fucking car tire.  Another thing that doesn't happen is that people "just smoke a bowl" of meth.  The high is literally the dopamine rush of 10+ orgasms.  You WILL be out to get more IMMEDIATELY after the bowl is out.  None of this adds up to meth, sorry.  I know we want to troll Ralph and there is plenty to do that with.  No reaching for glass straws is necessary.


It's a good thing that the newbs had a vet tweaker handling the torch for them in that clip, so the bowl wasn't "roasted", and they didn't get a bad taste from it. And don't tell me a meth addict would let their rig get ruined by beginners handling the torch. (also, good job contradicting yourself - it's impossible to cough from meth, which never tastes bad, except for when the flame literally burns the smoking apparatus, making it taste terrible and causing coughing)
There's no reaching for glass straws here, I'm not the one looking for ways to disprove someone clearly saying they smoked "meth" multiple times


----------



## Opioid Kenobi (Dec 18, 2020)

Maybe the reason Ethan thinks so highly of this weekend as the highlight of his career (lol gay) is because of the meth high be had and not because of anything he actually did?


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 18, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> (it's timestamped) Around the time 1:34:30 the guy says, "It straight from ---------"


I heard "Straight from that white mountain, bro."

When looking for dispenceries in Tampa I don't find anything for white mountain, I can find a White Mountain Health Center at Address: 9420 W Bell Rd #108, Sun City, AZ 85351, United States. But I think their website: https://www.leafly.com/dispensary-info/white-mountain-health-center

Only does in store pickup, but I haven't had my first coffee of the day. This could all be grade-R schizoposting.


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm a grown ass man enough to not be cowed by "sounds lke you're speaking from experience." I used to smoke that shit a few presidents ago, for an 8 month period, and Timon's getting it all correct.  Meth smoke is different than weed or tobacco smoke.  

Imagine it this way: tobacco, weed, hash oil, etc., it's organic leaf matter burning.  Upon breathing its smoke, your body's primal reaction is to cough it the fuck up--it has no way of knowing whether it's badass weed or a forest fire.  

Meth is not organic leaf matter. It feels like a sprightly, alien chemical vapor just kinda filling up your lungs and making friends with it.  

It sounds completely false and retarded but Timon is right: no one coughs it up.  It simply doesn't trigger the same reaction in your body.  You also have to remember that the drug used to manufacture the meth--pseudoephedrine--was developed to aid respiration.  

If you hear someone saying it "tastes good," they are speaking out of knowledge of the taste of quality meth and what's trash, and likely already past the "casual user" line. I personally never got that far down that road so I couldn't describe it. 

I don't mind getting TMI'd to death as long as these convos don't devolve into fantasy. Gunt was smoking meth. Also Ronnie Ralph buttfucked both his sons until they couldn't think straight.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 18, 2020)

I've learned so much about smoking meth indirectly from Ralph.


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 18, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> I've learned so much about smoking meth indirectly from Ralph.


If anyone reading this is currently addicted to crystal meth, I'll tell you what I tell any tweeker or freshly-recovered tweeker IRL: It gets easier after you quit.  You'll laugh at the thought of doing meth eventually, I promise.  You're better off becoming a big fat fuck who wants to sleep all the time.


----------



## kosher bath salts (Dec 18, 2020)

It's amazing how much Im learning about drugs ITT wew


John Andrews Stan said:


> What a gay argument. You can cough from a sip of water going down awkwardly but it’s impossible to cough from smoking meth? Lol okay.
> 
> Also, that “tastes wonderful” remark sounds like the kind of thing a tryhard would say, thinking it makes him sound like a connoisseur. Dipshits do the same thing with wine.
> 
> But the deciding element for me is that it was twice referred to as meth. If you’re saying it wasn’t meth, the onus is on you to explain that away.


It makes sense if you think about it.
One of the uses of amphetamines is as cough medication, and they're still used as so to this day, because they dilate the lungs and the throat.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 18, 2020)

I've learned more about drugs on KF than I did in the PSAs we were shown in school. It's also always good to hear when someone recovers from drug abuse, since it appears to happen so rarely. Good job, FM Bradley. 


Immortal Technique said:


> I can hear this. Do southerners pronounce it Appa-latch-in though? Was hoping it would be a dispensary name to pin down meth or weed..


I've always heard it pronounced "Appa-lachian(s)" (like latchkey kid) or "Appa-lachuh" and I've lived in the southeast my entire life.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 18, 2020)

I just rewatched the clip and the coughing argument is moot imho anyway, as it doesn't even sound like it's triggered by the pipe. It happens after he's already clearly hit on the pipe and exhaled cleanly, while the tweaker dude is setting May up with her hit. Sounds more along the lines of someone clearing their throat than a lungs full o' weed cough tbh too



FM Bradley said:


> If anyone reading this is currently addicted to crystal meth, I'll tell you what I tell any tweeker or freshly-recovered tweeker IRL: It gets easier after you quit.  You'll laugh at the thought of doing meth eventually, I promise.  You're better off becoming a big fat fuck who wants to sleep all the time.


Congrats, brother, plus glad to hear that info, I've seen too many friends get stuck in that habit. I didn't have much hope of any of them ever getting clean, but it's nice to read it's possible.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 18, 2020)

kosher bath salts said:


> It's amazing how much Im learning about drugs ITT wew
> 
> It makes sense if you think about it.
> One of the uses of amphetamines is as cough medication, and they're still used as so to this day, because they dilate the lungs and the throat.


If you do a simple synthesis of meth, you end up with a racemic mixture of about half and half dextroamphetamine and its enantiomer levoamphetamine.  This refers to the chirality of the molecules.  They're both mirror images of each other.  Despite this, their effects are different.  The dextroamphetamine is what you actually want.  The levoamphetamine is a great decongestant.  To get the dextro isomer only is considerably more work which is why bad meth is never more than 50% dex and usually less than that.  You at least won't have a stuffed up nose when you're using it though.


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 18, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> I've learned more about drugs on KF than I did in the PSAs we were shown in school. It's also always good to hear when someone recovers from drug abuse, since it appears to happen so rarely. Good job, FM Bradley.





tantric_depressive said:


> Congrats, brother, plus glad to hear that info, I've seen too many friends get stuck in that habit. I didn't have much hope of any of them ever getting clean, but it's nice to read it's possible.



Very kind, thank you. 

I don't want to come off as some sort of iron-willed person.  I just missed normal shit like eating and sleeping and whatnot, and I still followed it up with a good 10 years of barely-functional alcoholism--which was thwarted by me growing too old and pussy to handle hangovers, DTs, and fucking up with people.  

All motivated by selfishness, you could say.

If Gunt could tap into his vast reserve of selfishness in order to clean up his life, the possibilities are endless. He would still likely be an extremely productive lolcow, so don't despair at the thought.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 18, 2020)

FM Bradley said:


> If Gunt could tap into his vast reserve of selfishness in order to clean up his life, the possibilities are endless. He would still likely be an extremely productive lolcow, so don't despair at the thought.


Coupled with all of his financial and legal woes, I'm going to have press X because the path he's on is going to be a really tall order. That and rehab isn't cheap. Jail would do him some good, safe to say.


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 18, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Coupled with all of his financial and legal woes, I'm going to have press X because the path he's on is going to be a really tall order. That and rehab isn't cheap. Jail would do him some good, safe to say.



The main thrust was "Gunt is selfish."  You're entirely correct though.  

I think the nigga's gonna need straight up long term inpatient medical supervision to clean up.  Jail would absolutely be beneficial to him right now, but they aren't going to be as careful with his detox phase at the jail.  Junkies and drunks have heart attacks, seizures, die, etc., all the time in jail, and the staff doesn't exactly get on top of dealing with it.  

So I'm calling him doing a plea deal that involves rehab. A small percentage of the huge mass of internet video/text evidence will be admissible in court, for whatever reasons, but it'll be enough to show Gunt is an addicted mess. I have no doubts it's in him to grovel to the judge about what a fat drunk junkie Gunt he is in order to escape full consequences due.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 18, 2020)

FM Bradley said:


> The main thrust was "Gunt is selfish."  You're entirely correct though.
> 
> I think the nigga's gonna need straight up long term inpatient medical supervision to clean up.  Jail would absolutely be beneficial to him right now, but they aren't going to be as careful with his detox phase at the jail.  Junkies and drunks have heart attacks, seizures, die, etc., all the time in jail, and the staff doesn't exactly get on top of dealing with it.
> 
> So I'm calling him doing a plea deal that involves rehab. A small percentage of the huge mass of internet video/text evidence will be admissible in court, for whatever reasons, but it'll be enough to show Gunt is an addicted mess. I have no doubts it's in him to grovel to the judge about what a fat drunk junkie Gunt he is in order to escape full consequences due.


He could easily convince a doctor that he needs Librium and Zofran and detox at home but Librium is a benzo and he'd be likely to abuse his medications since he can't help himself. Is house arrest even an option at this point?


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 18, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> He could easily convince a doctor that he needs Librium and Zofran and detox at home but Librium is a benzo and he'd be likely to abuse his medications since he can't help himself. Is house arrest even an option at this point?


Ohhh yeah and factor in COVID...house arrest may happen.

Gunt will ABSOLUTELY abuse anything they send him home with! Trust the Gunt to take as directed??


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 18, 2020)

FM Bradley said:


> Ohhh yeah and factor in COVID...house arrest may happen.
> 
> Gunt will ABSOLUTELY abuse anything they send him home with! Trust the Gunt to take as directed??


Or have a proper diet. Or be bothered to take Thiamine and Folic Acid which is usually the routine for someone coming off of alcohol withdrawal. It's going to be a cold winter.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 18, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> He could easily convince a doctor that he needs Librium and Zofran and detox at home but Librium is a benzo and he'd be likely to abuse his medications since he can't help himself. Is house arrest even an option at this point?


Are doctors willing to prescribe librium for home detox usage nowadays? It makes sense to me that they should, but I don't think they do in my state.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 18, 2020)

FM Bradley said:


> Ohhh yeah and factor in COVID...house arrest may happen.
> 
> Gunt will ABSOLUTELY abuse anything they send him home with! Trust the Gunt to take as directed??


I think the very least he'll get is some kind of ankle bracelet if they don't throw him in jail.  And one of those car interlocks, if he doesn't already have one.  I seem to remember him talking about how to defeat one on the guntstream as if that was a good idea.


TriggerMeElmo said:


> Or have a proper diet. Or be bothered to take Thiamine and Folic Acid which is usually the routine for someone coming off of alcohol withdrawal. It's going to be a cold winter.


They have an injection too.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 18, 2020)

tantric_depressive said:


> Are doctors willing to prescribe librium for home detox usage nowadays? It makes sense to me that they should, but I don't think they do in my state.


I think given the coof, it's a bigger likelihood than normal circumstances.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 18, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I think the very least he'll get is some kind of ankle bracelet if they don't throw him in jail.


Plus that potential sex offender registry slot he'll have earned for at least 15 years. What a disaster.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 18, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> Plus that potential sex offender registry slot he'll have earned for at least 15 years. What a disaster.


That possibility will force him to accept almost any deal they offer him, even one with jail if they feel like it.  Even a couple years in jail would be better than that.  S.o.r. is true life-ruining shit.  Ralph's life is basically over if he ends up on there and he can expect to end up living in some sex offender ghetto.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 18, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Ralph's life is basically over if he ends up on there.


Nah, I think you're giving Ralph's braindead audience a bit too much credit. They're all degenerates, they don't give a shit. lmao


----------



## BSV (Dec 18, 2020)

This thread is intriguing, it made me want to ask something. Alcohol lowers your inhibitions, and being with a group of people partying makes you more agreeable. Is it not possible to just smoke a hit of meth on a whim, and not just end up a addicted tweaker afterwards? It's not like I have seen many objections to people offering "something" in a party atmosphere. Meth is very uncommon where I am from though I don't think I know anyone with any personal experience with it. Is it really that much addictive then regular amphetamine or coke? Plenty of people try that and considering not that many turn in to hardcore addicts.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 18, 2020)

BSV said:


> This thread is intriguing, it made me want to ask something. Alcohol lowers your inhibitions, and being with a group of people partying makes you more agreeable. Is it not possible to just smoke a hit of meth on a whim, and not just end up a addicted tweaker afterwards? It's not like I have seen many objections to people offering "something" in a party atmosphere. Meth is very uncommon where I am from though I don't think I know anyone with any personal experience with it. Is it really that much addictive then regular amphetamine or coke? Plenty of people try that and considering not that many turn in to hardcore addicts.


Ralph's a retard who will accept nearly any drug offered to him so long as he doesn't have to pay. His problem is that he doesn't think about his probation or at this point doesn't care because he knows he's already in trouble. ROCKSTAR LIFE, LET'S GOOOO!


----------



## LurkTrawl (Dec 18, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> Here's my issue with completely believing it was a dab; the guy said later on his stream that he can't believe he smoked meth with Ralph, and there was no mistaking what he said.  This guy was secretly recording them the entire night too.  So was this just a gayop?





Mundane Ralph said:


> The guy clearly says meth two different times. If you can't give me a good explanation for why, then I'm sticking with they smoked meth.



Not only that, but he's an alcoholic. He drinks hundreds if not thousands of calories a day, and alcohol isn't exactly known for being an upper. If he is down to use meth if offered, but doesn't use it habitually (aka having to buy it himself) the health effects wouldn't be nearly as obvious, and if he was drinking/drunk it's not as if alcohol wouldn't be able to counteract hyperactivity.

Edit: Plus, why would _anyone_ believe _anything_ at this point that comes from Ralph? Hell you're better off assuming the opposite of whatever he says is true in situations like this, he's a perpetually lying ass-coverer.


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 18, 2020)

tantric_depressive said:


> Are doctors willing to prescribe librium for home detox usage nowadays? It makes sense to me that they should, but I don't think they do in my state.



I know that they were loosening up things for Methadone patients due to COVID. (No personal experience there beyond being trapped at work near a Methadone clinic for 5+ years and learning everything I could without becoming a smackhead myself.) "Should" and "will" are two different things. Gunt is likely, in the clinical sense, well beyond a home detox. Imagine the blood pressure that fat fuck's gotta have. He needs to be monitored.



BSV said:


> This thread is intriguing, it made me want to ask something. Alcohol lowers your inhibitions, and being with a group of people partying makes you more agreeable. Is it not possible to just smoke a hit of meth on a whim, and not just end up a addicted tweaker afterwards? It's not like I have seen many objections to people offering "something" in a party atmosphere. Meth is very uncommon where I am from though I don't think I know anyone with any personal experience with it. Is it really that much addictive then regular amphetamine or coke? Plenty of people try that and considering not that many turn in to hardcore addicts.



Dabbling with bullshit that shows up at a party is normal. I can't count how many friends I have that I fucked around with back in the day and they're just fine, good jobs and families, etc. The people who died or are walking dead are in the minority. 

I will forever maintain that it is alcohol, not cannabis, that is the "gateway drug" because that is what was in me before I tried any bad drug. I did not ever consider doing meth or coke or any shit when I was just a dirt-weed stoner college kid prior to drinking.

As far as your question as to whether meth is more addictive than regular amphetamine or coke...meth lasts longer and hits harder than cocaine, and is cheaper.  The psychological and physical comedown is a lot worse, though, as is the long-term brain chemistry damage.  Coke is no joke, but meth, damn.  Smoking it is like smoking crack but lasts longer (crack highs just disappear and leave you empty and dazed after a few minutes).  

The difference between amphetamine and methamphetamine, in technical terms, is best for someone else to get into, but let's just say that, in practical terms, we don't hear about many Adderall-induced train stabbings. 

I don't believe Gunt is a tweeker, personally.  I think he'll do whatever's around and whatever there's more of will be what gets him in trouble.


----------



## Section 230 (Dec 18, 2020)

Faggot smoked meth on stream, period, we all heard it. No video evidence, just audio. Sucks. Probation officer is a faggot and won't waste their time to look into this. There is someone else on parole smoking pot but on cam, that's more worth their time. God I wish this faggot would fucking go to jail. Pisses me off.  *snorts heroin.*  Fuck Ralph.


----------



## Absurdity (Dec 18, 2020)

Ralph Hearing Stream when?

Stupidity + Pride + Food Addiction + Chemical Addiction + Child Grooming + Exhibitionism = Providing his own evidence for his jail sentencing and eventual gunt shanking.

Rest In Grease.


----------



## Timon912 (Dec 18, 2020)

John Andrews Stan said:


> What a gay argument. You can cough from a sip of water going down awkwardly but it’s impossible to cough from smoking meth? Lol okay.
> 
> Also, that “tastes wonderful” remark sounds like the kind of thing a tryhard would say, thinking it makes him sound like a connoisseur. Dipshits do the same thing with wine.
> 
> But the deciding element for me is that it was twice referred to as meth. If you’re saying it wasn’t meth, the onus is on you to explain that away.


I literally have a DVD on my neighborhood, a documentary all about the meth heads here.  That's how much meth smoking I've seen.  Nobody says "tastes so good" when it tastes LIKE A FUCKING TIRE WITH BATTERY ACID ON IT!  Nobody coughs from it.  Period.  Your analogy is stupid.  No shit fucking liquid going into your lung makes you cough.  Congrats on figuring out that mammals can drown lol.  Smoke is a totally different thing.  Some irritate those little hairs in there and some don't.  Meth doesn't.  Not at all.  In fact, I knew people with asthma who had BETTER breathing after smoking it.  It's super gentle on the lungs.  There is no "choking" like from weed, cigarettes, etc.  

In short, this was a poorly done and obvious hit piece where the person mumbled "want some meth" and then offered weed to Reethan and he drunkenly smoked it.  It was filmed to make him look bad.  Super obvious.  It was NOT meth.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Dec 18, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> In short, this was a poorly done and obvious hit piece where the person mumbled "want some meth" and then offered weed to Reethan and he drunkenly smoked it.  It was filmed to make him look bad.  Super obvious.  It was NOT meth.



Yeah I'm gonna need more than one rainbow for that. That doesn't make any sense compared to him just having smoked meth and lying about it. Also, one of the clips came at the end of a several hours long stream, pretty weird for a "hit piece" to happen _on his own fucking livestream, isn't it?_


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Dec 18, 2020)

I don't know anything about meth other than what I've read here, however, remember that Ralph has been sick and getting progressively worse for the past week/two weeks. If your lungs are fucked even a cigarette will make you cough.

Plus, some people are conveniently forgetting the guy acting like he smoked meth afterward taking off his shirt and putting it on backwards 5-6 times in a row and his girlfriend getting frustrated about it. That doesn't seem like "just smoked some weed" behavior to me.


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 18, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> Nah, I think you're giving Ralph's braindead audience a bit too much credit. They're all degenerates, they don't give a shit. lmao


They're like characters from the oblongs. Some dysfunctional mutant breed


----------



## Timon912 (Dec 18, 2020)

BSV said:


> This thread is intriguing, it made me want to ask something. Alcohol lowers your inhibitions, and being with a group of people partying makes you more agreeable. Is it not possible to just smoke a hit of meth on a whim, and not just end up a addicted tweaker afterwards? It's not like I have seen many objections to people offering "something" in a party atmosphere. Meth is very uncommon where I am from though I don't think I know anyone with any personal experience with it. Is it really that much addictive then regular amphetamine or coke? Plenty of people try that and considering not that many turn in to hardcore addicts.


Absolutely, what you're implying is true: alcohol is a gateway drug--in fact, it's THE gateway drug.  All the propaganda about weed was swiftboating, projecting the flaws of alcohol onto weed.  Meth is much more addictive than almost anything.  The high is the dopamine rush of 10 orgasms and it's a longer lasting dopamine reuptake inhibitor (a good metric for addictivity) than cocaine is, by far.  Imagine having 10 rolling orgasms in your brain for 5-8 hours.  That's meth.  Nobody should do it ever, not even once.  The first high, which might not actually really happen on the first usage due to the weirdness of the brain, is enough to get many to chase it for YEARS.  So ya, anybody offering it at a party should be beaten with a souvenir bat, and not in Minecraft.



Insanely Retarded said:


> I don't know anything about meth other than what I've read here, however, remember that Ralph has been sick and getting progressively worse for the past week/two weeks. If your lungs are fucked even a cigarette will make you cough.
> 
> Plus, some people are conveniently forgetting the guy acting like he smoked meth afterward taking off his shirt and putting it on backwards 5-6 times in a row and his girlfriend getting frustrated about it. That doesn't seem like "just smoked some weed" behavior to me.


For the last time, meth doesn't make you choke.  It's like inhaling fog, or something.  Do you fucking see people choking when in the fog?  No, you don't.


----------



## Section 230 (Dec 18, 2020)

"I literally have a DVD on my neighborhood, a documentary all about the meth heads here. That's how much meth smoking I've seen" So have the police, and they literally have no idea what is what when it comes from drugs.  "Is that meth?" (its marijuana) If you haven't done it, don't talk about it. Makes you look like a faggot.



Timon912 said:


> For the last time, meth doesn't make you choke.  It's like inhaling fog, or something.  Do you fucking see people choking when in the fog?  No, you don't.


His fat ass coughed because he held it in like a newbie(or a faggot only taking 1 hit and trying to maximize that hit) <- this is why he coughed. The end.


----------



## Timon912 (Dec 18, 2020)

Section 230 said:


> "I literally have a DVD on my neighborhood, a documentary all about the meth heads here. That's how much meth smoking I've seen" So have the police, and they literally have no idea what is what when it comes from drugs.  "Is that meth?" (its marijuana) If you haven't done it, don't talk about it. Makes you look like a faggot.


I sold that and weed for over a decade.  Of course I've done both.  Smoking meth is literally like inhaling fog.  It's the best analogy I can come up with.  Luckily for me, I'm not that prone to addiction so I'm fine.  But, I saw it take many people down--death, jail, homelessness, mental ward, etc.  It's not what they were smoking.  Period.  I don't know why people are arguing about this.  It's the MOST OBVIOUS fraud/hit-piece in history made to fuck with Ralph.  The ONLY explanation I would consider would be that some were smoking meth quietly and the others were smoking weed and coughing and saying it tastes good.  OK, that could have happened.  There is 0% chance that anybody smoking a roasted bowl of meth--which tastes like smoking a car tire with battery acid on it--would say it tastes good.  They also would not cough.  If you want to make the case of a dual session with people doing both, fine, been there, seen that.  But ya, if it was a unified session then it was weed.  The end.


----------



## Section 230 (Dec 18, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> I sold that and weed for over a decade.  Of course I've done both.  Smoking meth is literally like inhaling fog.  It's the best analogy I can come up with.  Luckily for me, I'm not that prone to addiction so I'm fine.  But, I saw it take many people down--death, jail, homelessness, mental ward, etc.  It's not what they were smoking.  Period.  I don't know why people are arguing about this.  It's the MOST OBVIOUS fraud/hit-piece in history made to fuck with Ralph.  The ONLY explanation I would consider would be that some were smoking meth quietly and the others were smoking weed and coughing and saying it tastes good.  OK, that could have happened.  There is 0% chance that anybody smoking a roasted bowl of meth--which tastes like smoking a car tire with battery acid on it--would say it tastes good.  They also would not cough.  If you want to make the case of a dual session with people doing both, fine, been there, seen that.  But ya, if it was a unified session then it was weed.  The end.


You're a fucking idiot know-it-all. You don't know shit. Glad you think you know everything, but you are wrong. Faggot was smoking 1 hit of meth and held it in as long as he could as if he was a heroin addict with 1 hit left on his quarter sack, with zero chance to get more. I am glad you think you know everything, and you are clearly a drug addict, but on this point you are wrong. I won't respond anymore because I can tell you want to win or something. I WIN OMG I WIN. THE COPS CAME AND NOW THEY ARE FANS OF THE SHOW


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 18, 2020)

BSV said:


> Is it really that much addictive then regular amphetamine or coke?


"Amphetamine" is basically a synonym for meth, or dextromethamphetamine or, even more specifically, dextromethamphetamine hydrochloride, like many other drugs, the free base of dex.  "Amphetamine" can also refer to levoamphetamine, but this is not a recreational drug and you don't want that if you're looking for a buzz.


Timon912 said:


> But ya, if it was a unified session then it was weed.


You haven't even tried to come up with any remotely plausible explanation for why people would smoke something with a glass dick and repeatedly call it meth if it wasn't.  Who uses that to smoke weed?


----------



## Section 230 (Dec 18, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> "Amphetamine" is basically a synonym for meth, or dextromethamphetamine or, even more specifically, dextromethamphetamine hydrochloride, like many other drugs, the free base of dex.  "Amphetamine" can also refer to levoamphetamine, but this is not a recreational drug and you don't want that if you're looking for a buzz.
> 
> You haven't even tried to come up with any remotely plausible explanation for why people would smoke something with a glass dick and repeatedly call it meth if it wasn't.  Who uses that to smoke weed?


This shit almost makes me think gator has created a sock to defend his daddy.


----------



## VooDew (Dec 18, 2020)

Simply Outplayed said:


> How do we know that he wasn't smoking weed out of a pipe or smoking crack?


Take it from someone who has smoked a lot of weed, the kind of pipe most people smoke weed out of is bowls and one hitters. Now, its a possibility it was weed, as some pipe do look like crack pipes, but unlikely as crack pipes don't have the filters like bowls do, meaning you'd be inhaling ash, even most one hitters have a screen or a very small hole in the front to keep ash from getting through the pipe, but I believe Ralph is claiming he was smoking dabs, which requires time to heat up the bowl and then lower the dab into the bowl. You cannot pack a dab like you would packing weed when smoking from a bong, it must be heated on the spot for a few seconds, sometimes a minuet, and then lowered into the bowl with tweezers with a metal stem rather than glass.


----------



## F_Break (Dec 18, 2020)

I don't understand why people are so fixated on the "tastes good" remark, as if it disproves anything.  This motherfucker is on video slurping his girlfriend's shit off his thumb like it was brownie batter, and fishing someone else's half eaten cheeseburger out of a gas station trash can for a midnight snack.  Basic human standards of "tastes good" do not apply.  I'm sure meth tastes like cotton candy compared to the fucked up shit we've seen him enthusiastically put in his mouth.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Dec 18, 2020)

F_Break said:


> Basic human standards of "tastes good" do not apply.  I'm sure meth tastes like cotton candy compared to the fucked up shit we've seen him enthusiastically put in his mouth.



It cannot be overstated that we are talking about a _literal shit-eater_ when it comes to the topic of "x tastes bad so he obviously wouldn't say it tastes good". He's also the kind of braggart to say that something harsh tastes good to try and act tough.


----------



## Psicopax (Dec 18, 2020)

Found this funny so im posting.

This is on the OP video of this thread.

Please note how the video is almost 6 days old, yet the original streamer of the meth stream is still there, able to reply to a defense of him within minutes of the message, that didn't tag him, being posted. Almost like its coordinated.

And even the defense of him thinks he said meth. Dumb druggies cant even gay op correctly.


----------



## draggs (Dec 18, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> I literally have a DVD on my neighborhood, a documentary all about the meth heads here.  That's how much meth smoking I've seen.  Nobody says "tastes so good" when it tastes LIKE A FUCKING TIRE WITH BATTERY ACID ON IT!  Nobody coughs from it.  Period.  Your analogy is stupid.  No shit fucking liquid going into your lung makes you cough.  Congrats on figuring out that mammals can drown lol.  Smoke is a totally different thing.  Some irritate those little hairs in there and some don't.  Meth doesn't.  Not at all.  In fact, I knew people with asthma who had BETTER breathing after smoking it.  It's super gentle on the lungs.  There is no "choking" like from weed, cigarettes, etc.
> 
> In short, this was a poorly done and obvious hit piece where the person mumbled "want some meth" and then offered weed to Reethan and he drunkenly smoked it.  It was filmed to make him look bad.  Super obvious.  It was NOT meth.


Who are these alogs and why did they go to trouble of setting up a sting for the Gunt?

GAYDUH! UNRAVUL DIS MIZTERY GAYDUH!


----------



## BSV (Dec 18, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> "Amphetamine" is basically a synonym for meth, or dextromethamphetamine or, even more specifically, dextromethamphetamine hydrochloride, like many other drugs, the free base of dex. "Amphetamine" can also refer to levoamphetamine, but this is not a recreational drug and you don't want that if you're looking for a buzz.


I always thought meth was some kind of overpowered cheap and harmfull stuff compared to what I commonly think of when people say amphetamine, or speed. But it's all basically the same? That is actually a bit disappointing. Smoking meth isn't as extreme as I imagined it to be in that case.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 19, 2020)

BSV said:


> I always thought meth was some kind of overpowered cheap and harmfull stuff compared to what I commonly think of when people say amphetamine, or speed. But it's all basically the same? That is actually a bit disappointing. Smoking meth isn't as extreme as I imagined it to be in that case.


Crystal meth is basically the absolute best and strongest form.  It should look like shards of glass.  If it's powder it could be cut with all kinds of shit.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 19, 2020)

Psicopax said:


> Found this funny so im posting.
> 
> This is on the OP video of this thread.
> 
> ...


I know that when I smoke weed, I always overheat to the point where I have to take my shirt off.  The weed also makes me so fucked up that I forget how to put my shirt back on later, and wind up putting it on backwards.  
710Turtle is fucking retarded if he thinks we're going to fall for this bullshit.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Dec 19, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Crystal meth is basically the absolute best and strongest form.  It should look like shards of glass.  If it's powder it could be cut with all kinds of shit.


DEA OPEN UP


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 19, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Crystal meth is basically the absolute best and strongest form.  It should look like shards of glass.  If it's powder it could be cut with all kinds of shit.


Crystal meth is to adderall as heroin is to Tylenol with codeine. It's much more addictive, dangerous and life-ruining.



Timon912 said:


> I sold that and weed for over a decade.  Of course I've done both.  Smoking meth is literally like inhaling fog.  It's the best analogy I can come up with.  Luckily for me, I'm not that prone to addiction so I'm fine.  But, I saw it take many people down--death, jail, homelessness, mental ward, etc.  It's not what they were smoking.  Period.  I don't know why people are arguing about this.  It's the MOST OBVIOUS fraud/hit-piece in history made to fuck with Ralph.  The ONLY explanation I would consider would be that some were smoking meth quietly and the others were smoking weed and coughing and saying it tastes good.  OK, that could have happened.  There is 0% chance that anybody smoking a roasted bowl of meth--which tastes like smoking a car tire with battery acid on it--would say it tastes good.  They also would not cough.  If you want to make the case of a dual session with people doing both, fine, been there, seen that.  But ya, if it was a unified session then it was weed.  The end.


I already pointed out that the cough comes well after Ralph is heard hitting on the pipe and exhaling the METH. It sounds nothing like a 'lungs full of weed-smoke' full out cough, and more like a throat clearing, much like a guy who had been exhibiting signs of an oncoming cold/scratchy throat would clear his throat. It has nothing to do with the debate at this point, and if that's your strongest point, then your guntguarding is more hopeless than normal.
Btw, kys for selling literal poison to your community & friends for a decade plus with no remorse. I'd rather live around niggers than (((you)))



Section 230 said:


> This shit almost makes me think gator has created a sock to defend his daddy.





Psicopax said:


> Found this funny so im posting.
> 
> This is on the OP video of this thread.
> 
> ...


Ooh, I'm witnessing my very first gay-operation in real time (although it's more like a gay assisted suicide with how self-defeating this ops squad is)


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 19, 2020)

tantric_depressive said:


> I already pointed out that the cough comes well after Ralph is heard hitting on the pipe and exhaling the METH. It sounds nothing like a 'lungs full of weed-smoke' full out cough, and more like a throat clearing, much like a guy who had been exhibiting signs of an oncoming cold/scratchy throat would clear his throat.


Maybe it was the beginning of the coof.  If so he was a super spreader.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Dec 19, 2020)

Its probably not meth. I also doubt Pantsu would date a meth head. He was so willing to try what was offered to him from a stranger off the street he must have experience with it. How can someone be experienced with meth and be this fucking fat.

But if it was meth I guess we will know within the next few months.


----------



## Timon912 (Dec 19, 2020)

F_Break said:


> I don't understand why people are so fixated on the "tastes good" remark, as if it disproves anything.  This motherfucker is on video slurping his girlfriend's shit off his thumb like it was brownie batter, and fishing someone else's half eaten cheeseburger out of a gas station trash can for a midnight snack.  Basic human standards of "tastes good" do not apply.  I'm sure meth tastes like cotton candy compared to the fucked up shit we've seen him enthusiastically put in his mouth.


Ya, I'm starting to think some of you are slow or purposely obtuse.  This is not an autism competition.  Listen the fuck up for the last time.  

 Nobody says meth tastes good--especially when it's a roasted bowl smoked by retards.  That tastes like BATTERY ACID AND CAR TIRES, which makes ASS taste like cotton candy.
Nobody chokes from hitting meth anymore than they do from inhaling fucking fog.  Period.  
In a circle of meth smokers, AT LEAST ONE will want to keep smoking and talk about it non-stop.  That's a 95% guarantee.  
You can keep autistically focusing on one of those to the detriment of the larger picture all you want, and it won't matter.  This was not meth smoking unless it was a dual smokeout with one group smoking meth and the other smoking weed.  Simple as that.  Any other scenario is a 1% chance at best.  Troubleshooting 101: you look for horses, not zebras.  Look for fucking horses, you spergs.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 19, 2020)

DragoonSierra said:


> Its probably not meth. I also doubt Pantsu would date a meth head.


Mantsu, the greasy monster-headed pedophile ex gf of digitroon? That's the bench mark?


----------



## Timon912 (Dec 19, 2020)

tantric_depressive said:


> Crystal meth is to adderall as heroin is to Tylenol with codeine. It's much more addictive, dangerous and life-ruining.
> 
> 
> I already pointed out that the cough comes well after Ralph is heard hitting on the pipe and exhaling the METH. It sounds nothing like a 'lungs full of weed-smoke' full out cough, and more like a throat clearing, much like a guy who had been exhibiting signs of an oncoming cold/scratchy throat would clear his throat. It has nothing to do with the debate at this point, and if that's your strongest point, then your guntguarding is more hopeless than normal.
> ...


Who cares who you would rather live around, pussy.  People don't choke on meth.  Period.  Not before and not after hitting it.  That goes for people with athsma, lung conditions, etc.  I've seen it all.  BTW, I've got some poison for your mom--it's my cock.  Tell her to open wide, bitch.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Dec 19, 2020)

DragoonSierra said:


> Its probably not meth.



I mean the guy said it was meth, twice. I'm going with "Ethan is lying through what teeth he has left" because at this point he's got negative levels of reasonable doubt attached to any and everything he says. On top of that, iirc one of the clips came from the ass-end of a five or six hour stream, there's no reason to think it's some kind of gay op, and nobody would joke about handing someone meth let alone if they're offering weed in its stead.


DragoonSierra said:


> How can someone be experienced with meth and be this fucking fat.



He's a heavy alcoholic. He's easily drinking 1,500-2,000 calories a day on top of his diet, as people have said it's not that you magically lose weight from meth, it simply tends to make one less hungry. There's also the possibility, since he's a cheapass, that he doesn't ever buy it himself but is down to do it if it's offered.


Timon912 said:


> Who cares who you would rather live around, pussy.  People don't choke on meth.  Period.  Not before and not after hitting it.  That goes for people with athsma, lung conditions, etc.  I've seen it all.



People cough all the time just from breathing. As others have astutely pointed out he was at a convention (of sorts) in a state with lax covid restrictions during flu season. It's not beyond the pale to suggest he was simply coughing from inhaling cold air, or from the coof, or the flu, etc. This nigga did meth within earshot of recording equipment and is now trying to cover his ass since people are rightfully making fun of him for being even trashier than expected.

I'd also like to remind everyone Ethan's a pillhead. Not much of a leap there to make.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 19, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> Who cares who you would rather live around, pussy.  People don't choke on meth.  Period.  Not before and not after hitting it.  That goes for people with athsma, lung conditions, etc.  I've seen it all.  BTW, I've got some poison for your mom--it's my cock.  Tell her to open wide, bitch.


Woah Easy there, scoreguy. I didn't know you've seen it All. That changes things for sure


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 19, 2020)

DragoonSierra said:


> Its probably not meth. I also doubt Pantsu would date a meth head.


She's fine with pedophilia but meth crosses the line with her?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 19, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> Ya, I'm starting to think some of you are slow or purposely obtuse. This is not an autism competition. Listen the fuck up for the last time.
> 
> Nobody says meth tastes good--especially when it's a roasted bowl smoked by retards.


Fuck you.  Nobody says weed is meth either you fucking mong.


Timon912 said:


> People don't choke on meth.


Who says he choked on meth, faggot.  He might have just had a cough.  You are really angry and desperate to push this bullshit.  Why?


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 19, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> For the last time, meth doesn't make you choke.  It's like inhaling fog, or something.  Do you fucking see people choking when in the fog?  No, you don't.


You've never been to china


----------



## Atomic Ant (Dec 19, 2020)

FM Bradley said:


> It sounds completely false and retarded but Timon is right: no one coughs it up. It simply doesn't trigger the same reaction in your body. You also have to remember that the drug used to manufacture the meth--pseudoephedrine--was developed to aid respiration.


The active ingredient in old school Vick's vapor rub is s-methamphetamine, the psychologically-inactive enantiomer. I cant confirm from any personal experience (lol) but it would make sense if it had a similar effect on the lungs as Vick's vapor rub.

edit:



			
				AnOminous said:
			
		

> "Amphetamine" is basically a synonym for meth, or dextromethamphetamine or, even more specifically, dextromethamphetamine hydrochloride, like many other drugs, the free base of dex.  "Amphetamine" can also refer to levoamphetamine, but this is not a recreational drug and you don't want that if you're looking for a buzz.


Meth isnt an isomer of amphetamine, they are different chemicals altogether. Meth has a methyl group attached to the nitrogen, hence the name. Apparently that makes it uptake much more readily in the brain or something, IDK I'm not a pharmacologist.

What youre thinking of is enantiomers, chemicals with the property that their mirror image has a different geometry (like hands, the same reason you cant put a left handed glove on your right hand). Both amphetamine and meth have this property. Dextroamphetamine is what doctors prescribe, levoamphetamine does nothing. Likewise with meth, R-meth (dextromethamphetamine) is what people get high off of, S-meth (levomethamphetamine) has no stimulant effects. However both R-meth and S-meth are bronchodilators hence why S-meth used to be in Vick's vapor rub -- and why im willing to accept the claim that meth doesnt induce coughing like pot does


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 19, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> You've never been to china


Fog isn't smog. Smog also doesn't make you cough, it fills up your throat gunk and clothes with a layer of dust. 

The pig's coughing might not be due to smoking meth. He probably has the coof or chocked himself on whatever other drinks/smokes he was doing. By the time this thread reaches 50 pages, I'll have my PhD in addictive drugs.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Dec 19, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> Ya, I'm starting to think some of you are slow or purposely obtuse.  This is not an autism competition.  Listen the fuck up for the last time.
> 
> Nobody says meth tastes good--especially when it's a roasted bowl smoked by retards.  That tastes like BATTERY ACID AND CAR TIRES, which makes ASS taste like cotton candy.
> Nobody chokes from hitting meth anymore than they do from inhaling fucking fog.  Period.
> ...


Yes, we get that burnt meth tastes terrible. Remember that is a guy that we’ve seen on video eat literal garbage ala Tommy Tooter and savors the taste of feces. That might actually taste good to him. All the more reason to hope he’s going to jail or fucked with child support.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 19, 2020)

Atomic Ant said:


> What youre thinking of is enantiomers, chemicals with the property that their mirror image has a different geometry (like hands, the same reason you cant put a left handed glove on your right hand). Both amphetamine and meth have this property. Dextroamphetamine is what doctors prescribe, levoamphetamine does nothing. Likewise with meth, R-meth (dextromethamphetamine) is what people get high off of, S-meth (levomethamphetamine) has no stimulant effects. However both R-meth and S-meth are bronchodilators hence why S-meth used to be in Vick's vapor rub.


Correction taken.


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 19, 2020)

@Timon912 

I am not sure why you are so adamant to prove it wasn't meth, and to purport it was weed, which isn't even one of the two choices given.  We hear them say meth not once but twice, after the fact is brought to the farms they both claim it is dabs, you insist it was weed.

It seems like such a strange thing to bicker about, why do you seem to care so much to disprove it was meth.  Its not like we here at the farms are stringent on being 100% factual, especially in subjects like these that cannot be proven one way or another. The way you are carrying on makes it seem like you are either personally involved or have something to gain from the outcome.

I can't say what it was, I only watched the video once. I did not see the bowl they were smoking from, I have never smoked meth so have no idea if it tastes like smoking tires and battery acid like you have brought up repeatedly. On a side note how do you know what smoking tires and battery acid tastes like? For someone who is not connected to either party you sure are taking this subject very personally.  Either way I find it funny and will continue to claim Ralph is a methhead.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 19, 2020)

JewBacca said:


> I can't say what it was, I only watched the video once. I did not see the bowl they were smoking from, I have never smoked meth so have no idea if it tastes like smoking tires and battery acid like you have brought up repeatedly. On a side note how do you know what smoking tires and battery acid tastes like?


Haven't you ever sat around a tire fire or accidentally stuck your fingers in your mouth after fucking around with a battery that had bubbled over?

(Sulfuric acid is also used in cooking meth btw)


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 19, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> Haven't you ever sat around a tire fire or accidentally stuck your fingers in your mouth after fucking around with a battery that had bubbled over?
> 
> (Sulfuric acid is also used in cooking meth btw)


I can honestly say no, I have not lived a privileged life where either of those things were common place.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 19, 2020)

Atomic Ant said:


> Meth isnt an isomer of amphetamine, they are different chemicals altogether. Meth has a methyl group attached to the nitrogen, hence the name. Apparently that makes it uptake much more readily in the brain or something, IDK I'm not a pharmacologist.



IIRC meth is much more water soluble, so more of it can penetrate your blood-brain barrier than standard amphetamines.  I guess that's why.



BSV said:


> I always thought meth was some kind of overpowered cheap and harmfull stuff compared to what I commonly think of when people say amphetamine, or speed. But it's all basically the same? That is actually a bit disappointing. Smoking meth isn't as extreme as I imagined it to be in that case.


Not exactly, you can't just replace adderall with microdoses of meth.  While they're both amphetamines, meth is significantly different enough to be neurotoxic and cause shitty side effects.  It also dehydrates the fuck out of you, makes you clench your teeth constantly, and kills your boner while paradoxically making you horny as fuck.  Fun fact, it can also be perscribed as Desoxyn, but only in extreme cases where Adderall and Ritalin just don't have an effect.

I'll admit, I'm trying to remember what I've read on places like Erowid and Psychonaut Wiki, and I've never tried meth myself, but it's still sort of an apples-and-oranges thing when it comes to that and other amphetamines.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 19, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> Haven't you ever sat around a tire fire or accidentally stuck your fingers in your mouth after fucking around with a battery that had bubbled over?
> 
> (Sulfuric acid is also used in cooking meth btw)


I've smelled burnt rubber tyres, they are horrible. I've extracted battery acid to do some cleaning because I wasn't licenced to buy those chemicals. So that's what meth tastes like, I assume?

Fucking gross, why anyone would do it is beyond me.


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Dec 19, 2020)

I didn’t see Ethan Ralph(gunted alcoholic from West Memphis, Arkansas) smoke meth. Come to think of it, I never saw Ethan Ralph(gunted alcoholic from West Memphis, Arkansas) suck shit off of his thumb either. I want to believe! Would some faggot saying meth twice and a few anecdotes be enough to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that those events took place?



Spoiler



Let’s push the narrative anyway, amirite ayyyyylogs?


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 19, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> I've smelled burnt rubber tyres, they are horrible. I've extracted battery acid to do some cleaning because I wasn't licenced to buy those chemicals. So that's what meth tastes like, I assume?
> 
> Fucking gross, why anyone would do it is beyond me.


Your first successful smoked-meth high is like God turning a light on inside you...the warmest, brightest light ever.  If you have a sad or boring life, it becomes the best thing ever, then it becomes the only thing you care about.  The taste becomes irrelevant.

I was told it was a "designer drug" back in the day. Crystal was actually treated like that during the late '90s/early '00s on the west coast. The street's preference was turning to that as the yellow, nasty "biker crank" fell out of favor, because the Mexicans were dumping some great shit into the pipeline. I hated biker crank and a pal said "well this is better, it's designer" and boom, I smoke it and a monster is spawned. (I also was young and had a lot of emotional issues and undiagnosed psychiatric shit happening.)

Dumb shit like that is how addicts are born.  Also, remember that our world structure and monetary system is always constantly trying to squeeze more and more out of the individual worker for less and less.  That means people are trapped working their asses off to survive.  Crystal meth, Adderall prescriptions, etc., they all play into that.


----------



## Timon912 (Dec 19, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> "Amphetamine" is basically a synonym for meth, or dextromethamphetamine or, even more specifically, dextromethamphetamine hydrochloride, like many other drugs, the free base of dex.  "Amphetamine" can also refer to levoamphetamine, but this is not a recreational drug and you don't want that if you're looking for a buzz.
> 
> You haven't even tried to come up with any remotely plausible explanation for why people would smoke something with a glass dick and repeatedly call it meth if it wasn't.  Who uses that to smoke weed?


Screencap a clear shot of the pipe.  I have yet to see one.  And WHO CARES why they're calling it meth!  Ralph might have actually thought it was meth.  When I was super young, a homie of mine tricked me on April Fools day saying "smoke this meth".  I was like, OK, this is normal here so might as well.  It was Pop Rocks...the candy.  He later told me he tricked me and we smoked weed.  I didn't end up smoking meth for real until 5 years later.  Was Ralph told it was meth and was he willing to smoke it?  Who knows.  That's not the claim here.  The claim being made here is that IT IS meth, which it's clearly not.



AnOminous said:


> Fuck you.  Nobody says weed is meth either you fucking mong.
> 
> Who says he choked on meth, faggot.  He might have just had a cough.  You are really angry and desperate to push this bullshit.  Why?


You can hear him holding it in, fool.  Then he lets it out.  The cough come after that.  Wasn't meth.  Period.  He might have THOUGHT it was meth, but it's not.  Just face it, you all have jack shit proof on this.  This makes the Farms look stupid, this kind of shit.  Ralph has literally 500 things you can knock him for but for some it's never enough.  Things have to be invented just to attack him.  Sad.


----------



## draggs (Dec 19, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> You can hear him holding it in, fool.  Then he lets it out.  The cough come after that.  Wasn't meth.  Period.  He might have THOUGHT it was meth, but it's not.  Just face it, you all have jack shit proof on this.  This makes the Farms look stupid, this kind of shit.  Ralph has literally 500 things you can knock him for but for some it's never enough.  Things have to be invented just to attack him.  Sad.



How is this sperging out doing anything to build up your financial resources to pay for child support starting next year, Ralph?

Stop being a retard about meth doesn't make you coof, meth smoke damages the throat and lungs and yes it can cause coofing both at the time of smoking and after. Meth coof is a common ailment treated at medical facilities in areas with high meth use. When you say I smoked meth like it makes you some authority all anyone sees is you saying you were and probably are still a degraded faggot tweaker.


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 19, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> Screencap a clear shot of the pipe.  I have yet to see one.  And WHO CARES why they're calling it meth!  Ralph might have actually thought it was meth.  When I was super young, a homie of mine tricked me on April Fools day saying "smoke this meth".  I was like, OK, this is normal here so might as well.  It was Pop Rocks...the candy.  He later told me he tricked me and we smoked weed.  I didn't end up smoking meth for real until 5 years later.  Was Ralph told it was meth and was he willing to smoke it?  Who knows.  That's not the claim here.  The claim being made here is that IT IS meth, which it's clearly not.
> 
> 
> You can hear him holding it in, fool.  Then he lets it out.  The cough come after that.  Wasn't meth.  Period.  He might have THOUGHT it was meth, but it's not.  Just face it, you all have jack shit proof on this.  This makes the Farms look stupid, this kind of shit.  Ralph has literally 500 things you can knock him for but for some it's never enough.  Things have to be invented just to attack him.  Sad.


Your devotion to the "fact" it couldn't possibly be meth is flawed. Asking why an idiot might hold it in is negated by the fact, he's an idiot. Claiming someone who is suspected of having Covid and has had a dry cough continuously for a week or so wouldn't cough after smoking meth is conjecture, nothing more. You claim "Who cares" if they called it meth is disregarding the main evidence in the recording, the fact is, they did call it meth, not once but twice, it was only claimed to be dabs, not weed, after getting caught. You also seem to be avoiding the question as to, why you seem so personally involved in the outcome of if they smoke meth or not?


----------



## Timon912 (Dec 19, 2020)

OK, I have watched the video again and made my final determination.  I will not engage further on this issue with people who know jack shit on the topic.

What happened here is that somebody wanted to make Ralph look bad.  They brought something, god knows what, in a pipe and asked Ralph "do you want to smoke meth"
right after starting to secretly film him.  They smoked it.  Ralph probably thought it was meth because he has never seen it before.  We know it's not meth.  Here's why.


There was no pipe training done for the first timers.  Nobody knows from instinct how to smoke meth.  They have to be trained and people always will teach them how to hit it and are even excited to teach them.  I heard May say "I never done it before" or whatever in the video.  I heard no training.
You can hear Ralph holding it in and then blowing it out as if it was hard to hold in.  Then he chokes.  Meth is like smoking fog, or an athsma inhaler.  I always noticed people with athsma never choked or needed their inhaler when smoking meth.  It's that gentle.  You don't struggle to hold it in either any more than you would struggle to hold in fog in your lungs.
He says it tastes so good.  Ya, never heard that one before.  Especially when retards are smoking a "roasted" (aka black and car tire tasting) bowl.  You actually need to know how to hit it for it not to get roasted, and again, we heard no training of May in this video.  
Nobody was fiending after the bowl and wanting another one.  I mean, that can happen once in a blue moon, but it's rare for nobody to instantly want more seeing as how meth is like 10 orgasms at once.

In short, this was a poor attempt to make ralph look bad.  They probably got a pizzo and put tobacco or weed oil in there and smoked it.  That's the guise they sell meth pipes under in stores: they're "oil burners" for tabacco oil.  Google tabacco oil pipe and see for yourself.


----------



## draggs (Dec 19, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> OK, I have watched the video again and made my final determination.  I will not engage further on this issue with people who know jack shit on the topic.
> 
> What happened here is that somebody wanted to make Ralph look bad.  They brought something, god knows what, in a pipe and asked Ralph "do you want to smoke meth"
> right after starting to secretly film him.  They smoked it.  Ralph probably thought it was meth because he has never seen it before.  We know it's not meth.  Here's why.
> ...



Holy fuck that's a lot of sperging to say you know all about taking cock for drugs


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 19, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> What happened here is that somebody wanted to make Ralph look bad.  They brought something, god knows what, in a pipe and asked Ralph "do you want to smoke meth"
> right after starting to secretly film him.
> 
> In short, this was a poor attempt to make ralph look bad.


How do you know the intentions of the person filming unless you were the person filming? Just because the video we have starts there, does not mean the video started there, it was cropped there as that is where our focus would be held. I believe there is a video of the full livestream. I also believe the camera was rolling long before Ralph even came walking by, so the thought of roping Ralph into this idiocy was a spur of the moment scheme. Nobody needs to assist Ralph in looking bad, only in trying to sweep up his repeated mistakes, similar to the way you are doing here.

The more you duck and dodge the questions about why you care to sweep this under the rug is the reason more people are tending to believe it is true. Your claims of assurances of what happened when we don't know as we weren't there, as far as I know.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Dec 19, 2020)

JewBacca said:


> How do you know the intentions of the person filming unless you were the person filming? Just because the video we have starts there, does not mean the video started there, it was cropped there as that is where our focus would be held. I believe there is a video of the full livestream. I also believe the camera was rolling long before Ralph even came walking by, so the thought of roping Ralph into this idiocy was a spur of the moment scheme. Nobody needs to assist Ralph in looking bad, only in trying to sweep up his repeated mistakes, similar to the way you are doing here.
> 
> The more you duck and dodge the questions about why you care to sweep this under the rug is the reason more people are tending to believe it is true. Your claims of assurances of what happened when we don't know as we weren't there, as far as I know.


It’s starting to sound like a certain eternal oldfag, or at least someone who takes far too much pride in knowing a lot about meth. Sometimes a cigar is a cigar. They said meth and it was probably meth. It’s fucking Florida and all off these people are trashy as fuck.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Dec 19, 2020)

Honestly if Ralph actually did meth he would be up for like 4 days straight and we would have way more content. He doesn't seem like the type who can control himself.


----------



## kosher bath salts (Dec 19, 2020)

Section 230 said:


> This shit almost makes me think gator has created a sock to defend his daddy.


Yeah right, this AnOmalous guy is such a newfag.
He should lurk moar!!1


----------



## DragoonSierra (Dec 19, 2020)

Based on my limited(nonexistent) experience with drugs, Meth to me does not seem like a social drug. It always seemed to be the kind of drug use that you would hide from your family in shame let alone go out and do with strangers on the street. Weed however is definitely a social drug.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 19, 2020)

DragoonSierra said:


> Based on my limited(nonexistent) experience with drugs, Meth to me does not seem like a social drug. It always seemed to be the kind of drug use that you would hide from your family in shame let alone go out and do with strangers on the street. Weed however is definitely a social drug.


I used to think this was true across the board, and it still applies to non meth addicts, and some meth addicts when they're not actively high on the stuff. I've learned in recent years though that there's a decent percentage of meth-heads that can't stop talking about it once they start doing it. I imagine some of them are just dumb, and lack the social inhibitions most others have, while others are probably low on supply and money, and bring it up in hopes they can get someone to buy some. I think a lot of them are just plain in love and obsessed with the drug too.



FM Bradley said:


> Your first successful smoked-meth high is like God turning a light on inside you...the warmest, brightest light ever.  If you have a sad or boring life, it becomes the best thing ever, then it becomes the only thing you care about.  The taste becomes irrelevant.
> 
> I was told it was a "designer drug" back in the day. Crystal was actually treated like that during the late '90s/early '00s on the west coast. The street's preference was turning to that as the yellow, nasty "biker crank" fell out of favor, because the Mexicans were dumping some great shit into the pipeline. I hated biker crank and a pal said "well this is better, it's designer" and boom, I smoke it and a monster is spawned. (I also was young and had a lot of emotional issues and undiagnosed psychiatric shit happening.)
> 
> Dumb shit like that is how addicts are born.  Also, remember that our world structure and monetary system is always constantly trying to squeeze more and more out of the individual worker for less and less.  That means people are trapped working their asses off to survive.  Crystal meth, Adderall prescriptions, etc., they all play into that.


It used to be just a niche designer drug in my state. The only place you heard of it being was at raves or amongst the gay scene til about 5 years ago. I've tried discouraging some friends from doing it by acting like it's a homo chemsex drug first and foremost


----------



## kosher bath salts (Dec 19, 2020)

I think this a labeling point more than anything, but when someone says "design drug" what comes to mind are experimental substances like the ones out of TiHKAL.
Also, the reason why you didn't see people doing meth until relatively recently was because amphetamines, including meth, were not regulated and perfectly legal until the early 80s, and outlaw junkies just did crack cocaine
Dexamyl was legal and unregulated until 1982.
Obetrol was legal and unregulated until 1994.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Dec 19, 2020)

Multiple pages of shit-flinging between a crank dealer and some autistic shitposters because an obese, pill-popper with a poop fetish might or might not have smoked meth on camera.

I love this website.


----------



## Section 230 (Dec 19, 2020)

kosher bath salts said:


> Yeah right, this AnOmalous guy is such a newfag.
> He should lurk moar!!1


I just realized I quoted the wrong shit, I meant to quote Timon912, not the other guy. I was more drunk than Ralph last night.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 19, 2020)

Section 230 said:


> I just realized I quoted the wrong shit, I meant to quote Timon912, not the other guy. I was more drunk than Ralph last night.


lmao


----------



## Tathagata (Dec 20, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> Not exactly, you can't just replace adderall with microdoses of meth.


Tell that to the vendor who sold me sketchy pressed "adderall" I bought from the dark net.



kosher bath salts said:


> I think this a labeling point more than anything, but when someone says "design drug" what comes to mind are experimental substances like the ones out of TiHKAL.



I think designer drugs are more like synthesized lines of drugs that are supposed to emulate others—spice is a good example. Experimental substances are more so called RCs (research chemicals) which can range from "fun night with some cheap stuff you got off the dark web" to "crazy substance with psychedelic properties that also acts on your mu-opioid receptors." But RCs can be useful depending on the circumstance.



Spoiler: TMI About Being A Druggie Retard



I had a friend who once did a whole (theoretical, he was a finance guy now working for a major IB firm I can't name) study for fun on the best drugs to sell in terms of profit. By far, the best one was "molly" (aka ecstasy aka whatever the fuck they'll sell you at an EDM festival that is supposed to emulate MDMA) consisting of an amphetamine mixed with a 2C class drug (2C-B is the best, but it goes down to 2C-I with varying differences). The profit margins are insane. But a different friend once got some plain 2C-B to enjoy the slight psychedelic trip experience. Etizolam (analog of alprazolam aka xanax) was also an interesting experience, though it's measured by the milligram which is impossible with commercial scales. So we just used the back of a plastic spoon, like retards. Also how I accidentally tried rohypnol, but that's a different story entirely.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Dec 20, 2020)

DragoonSierra said:


> Based on my limited(nonexistent) experience with drugs, Meth to me does not seem like a social drug. It always seemed to be the kind of drug use that you would hide from your family in shame let alone go out and do with strangers on the street. Weed however is definitely a social drug.


That's only true if your social group is made of people who rightfully loathe methheads. If your social group is other degenerates, you do it out in the open. You get guys who do meth who shack up with chicks who do meth and then they squirt out a kid who gets to sit in a soiled diaper while Mom and Dad entertain Uncle Larry and Uncle Kenny, all four of the adults out of their minds on meth. Not to mention random tweakers who catch wind of Mom and Dad's meth operation and drop by for a little visit, and of course they do some meth. Pretty soon you got your own little party central going on, all of it centered around meth and child neglect.

Since meth has fucking awful withdrawal and a steep curve to tolerance, you don't run into a lot of people who only do it recreationally. And once you're a habitual user, you tend to drive away everyone in your life that isn't also a habitual user. So very soon your only social circle is fellow tweakers at which point you're doing meth in your own kitchen while about half a dozen other methheads watch.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Dec 20, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> Screencap a clear shot of the pipe.  I have yet to see one.


Gonna remind everybody that this was Mundane Matt's logic in the hour or so long confrontation before Zidan had him show his flagging results. They called it meth, it was meth, there was no reason for them to call it meth otherwise and people don't joke about meth being in a pipe when offering people weed. Further, the cough could've been brought on by a number of factors, trying to autistically assert that it _must_ have been weed because he coughed is retarded and your desperation in trying to push this narrative, honestly, only makes me even more certain that it was meth.

Because it was. Because nobody on earth has ever joked about meth being in a weed pipe, that's the kind of shit that'll at best keep someone from smoking with you and at worst will get your ass beat. Not to mention that anyone giving Ethan the benefit of the doubt at this point either hasn't been lurking long enough, has brain damage, or is one of his sycophants. He's lying to cover his ass because people are fucking with him for it. Every other explanation requires convoluted bullshit logic, the explanation that he did meth and forgot he was still recording/was too drunk to care makes the most sense. Occam's razor, and all of that.


----------



## Timon912 (Dec 22, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> This has to be some kind of put-on.  Some literal retard who smoked pop rocks is talking shit on us?
> 
> Only if he later claims he makes less.  Which he will if it ever comes down to it.


That's right.  I got smarter, you didn't.  You all are why Josh didn't want to make a forum for Ralph.  He knew what kind of nonsense would pop up.  Now people are making threads on a fucking unborn baby and saying Ralph smoked meth even though it's the most obvious prank in history.  LOL fucking retards.


----------



## myiqis53 (Dec 22, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> even though it's the most obvious prank in history


You thought pop rocks were meth.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 22, 2020)

myiqis53 said:


> You thought pop rocks were meth.


He even said he could feel the meth after smoking the pop rocks. Never forget.


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 22, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> That's right.  I got smarter, you didn't.  You all are why Josh didn't want to make a forum for Ralph.  He knew what kind of nonsense would pop up.  Now people are making threads on a fucking unborn baby and saying Ralph smoked meth even though it's the most obvious prank in history.  LOL fucking retards.


God Seethe harder.

It was just a prank, you didn't realize they were just pretending to be retarded. Serious question, why do you have such a hard on for defending Ralph, to the point of coming off more retarded than the Gunt himself?


----------



## Postal Pippa (Dec 22, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> That's right.  I got smarter, you didn't.  You all are why Josh didn't want to make a forum for Ralph.  He knew what kind of nonsense would pop up.  Now people are making threads on a fucking unborn baby and saying Ralph smoked meth even though it's the most obvious prank in history.  LOL fucking retards.


Why are you so mad? Who hurt you? Those threads arent nearly as retarded as smoking pop rocks. Sounds like you need to calm down my dude. But I agree with JewBacca, why are you defending gunt?


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 22, 2020)

Burger Fox said:


> Why are you so mad? Who hurt you? Those threads arent nearly as retarded as smoking pop rocks. Sounds like you need to calm down my dude. But I agree with JewBacca, why are you defending gunt?


He's Wolfpup.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 22, 2020)

I moved the comment chain here because I'm feeling alright this morning. 



Timon912 said:


> Now people are making threads on a fucking unborn baby and saying Ralph smoked meth even though it's the most obvious prank in history. LOL fucking retards.


Contain your meth sperging to this thread you smug cunt. No one gives a shit if you disapprove of threads on foetuses being made.


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 22, 2020)

FM Bradley said:


> He's Wolfpup.


I figured it was either the guy who recorded Ralph smoking meth or the furry.  I was leaning to the former, can't remember his name, due to how well versed he was in meth smoking, and I am sure Ralph was pissed and knew who it was that filmed him.


----------



## Section 230 (Dec 22, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> That's right.  I got smarter, you didn't.  You all are why Josh didn't want to make a forum for Ralph.  He knew what kind of nonsense would pop up.  Now people are making threads on a fucking unborn baby and saying Ralph smoked meth even though it's the most obvious prank in history.  LOL fucking retards.


You thought Pop Rocks were meth. Turtle712 or some shit was the meth guy. Wow, typing that last sentence made me realize a coincidence. Timon912 - Turtle712, what are the odds.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Dec 22, 2020)

Section 230 said:


> You thought Pop Rocks were meth. Turtle712 or some shit was the meth guy. Wow, typing that last sentence made me realize a coincidence. Timon912 - Turtle712, what are the odds.


710Turtle


			https://youtube.com/channel/UCI6sXSGMaksxsNQbCQcJQAw


----------



## Section 230 (Dec 22, 2020)

Mundane Ralph said:


> 710Turtle
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/channel/UCI6sXSGMaksxsNQbCQcJQAw


I thought I Sherlock Holmesd that shit. Oh well.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 24, 2020)

Don't do weed kids, do meth instead like a REEEL RALPHAMALE!!1


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> That's right.  I got smarter, you didn't.  You all are why Josh didn't want to make a forum for Ralph.  He knew what kind of nonsense would pop up.  Now people are making threads on a fucking unborn baby and saying Ralph smoked meth even though it's the most obvious prank in history.  LOL fucking retards.


You're literally fucking stupid by your own admission.  You are so fucking retarded you smoked pop rocks.  This is your words, not ours.  And you think people who smoked meth on stream, while calling it meth, in their own words, were somehow lying.  You're a goddamn moron and you should kill yourself.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 24, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> You're a goddamn moron and you should kill yourself.


pop rocks and coke is my recommendation for our intrepid sugar junkie


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 24, 2020)

He should try mainlining pop rocks and coke. If we're lucky he will inject an air bubble.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Dec 24, 2020)

Mundane Ralph said:


> 710Turtle
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/channel/UCI6sXSGMaksxsNQbCQcJQAw


With views like that, he could be the next 3rd mic on TKS.


----------



## Fannyscum (Mar 15, 2021)

Bit of a necro bump but I just noticed Ralph responding with his usual rapier wit to ayylawgs in the comments on Dick's Patreon for the Tampa Show :


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 15, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Bit of a necro bump but I just noticed Ralph responding with his usual rapier wit to ayylawgs in the comments on Dick's Patreon for the Tampa Show :
> View attachment 2000314


If that dude's sister gets fed Ralph's dick, she's going to be anorexic in no time. Anorexic and completely unsatisfied.


----------



## Ralphamale (Mar 16, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Bit of a necro bump but I just noticed Ralph responding with his usual rapier wit to ayylawgs in the comments on Dick's Patreon for the Tampa Show :
> View attachment 2000314


 This petty fuck can't take a joke about a shirt he wore months ago


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 16, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Bit of a necro bump but I just noticed Ralph responding with his usual rapier wit to ayylawgs in the comments on Dick's Patreon for the Tampa Show :
> View attachment 2000314


What is he gonna do? Peck her with that pathetic needle of his?


----------



## Keranu (Mar 16, 2021)

I should have created a farms account looong ago, but I wanted to post this when it happened because I was surprised no one here caught it.

Actually I can understand why no one caught this because it comes from Podawful. Poor Jesse.

So what happened was, sometime after the infamous meth incident, Jesse did a Podawful stream about the failure known as Road Rage Tampa. Most of it centered across Mersh, of course.

Jesse revealed something interesting regarding the meth and the mysterious 710turtle man.

Remember while 710turtle was taking a bathroom break during the boring ass Road Show? He went to urinate inside a bathroom stall and seemed to be in their for awhile. When he came out, he did this weird monkey dance, as Jesse called it, in the mirror. 710turtle was a very strange and eccentric character throughout his debut streaming career...

According to Jesse, he sent the turtleman to cover the event. Not just so he could stream it for everyone...... but also to make Ethan Ralph vape piss.

I actually find this theory to be the most plausible. For one, the 710turtle account was brand new, he had no previous videos. Also the goofy name and weird logo really gave me an odd impression. His eclectic antics made me wonder if he was a troll or alog.

I was going to link the video but it looks like Jesse got banned from Youtube. All I can share is a screenshot from when I shared this startling allegation on Telegram. It does include a time stamp of the bathroom break if anyone is desperate enough to find the video behind podawful.pizza 's paywall.

My apologies if someone already broke this news. I still don't see any mention of piss in this thread.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 16, 2021)

@Keranu, who are all of these comic book side characters? I'm not questioning your authenticity but why should we give a shit again?


----------



## Ralphamale (Mar 16, 2021)

Keranu said:


> --snip--


I remember turtle having a few, not many live streams from him at work doing random stuff. Pretty shit that Mersh flagged down Jesse and got both of his channels taken down so hopefully someone here is a member of his _pizza fund_ and can rip the episode for us. If it's really true that Ralph vaped piss that would be really fucking something but I still question Turtle asking Ralph to smoke meth. If there wasn't a meth pipe why would you agree? Did Ralph think it was meth flavored vape juice? He's dumb enough to believe that so it's plausible 100%.


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 16, 2021)

First shit now allegedly piss. What bodily function hasn’t Ralph consumed at this point?


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Mar 16, 2021)

Keranu said:


> I was going to link the video but it looks like Jesse got banned from Youtube. All I can share is a screenshot from when I shared this startling allegation on Telegram. It does include a time stamp of the bathroom break if anyone is desperate enough to find the video behind podawful.pizza 's paywall.
> View attachment 2001615


I remember watching the video in question, it was absolutely boring and uninteresting. I'm no guntguard but Jesse brought nothing to the table, no proof whatsoever, nada. Maybe it was true, especially because if your mouth is full of alcohol and tobacco (and you're also high) you won't really notice you're vaping piss, but the way Jesse presented it was poor to say the least. I vaguely recall seeing the toilet video but it was cut in a weird way, there was no incontrovertible proof Ethan vaped Turtle's piss.

Not worth paypigging to get the video imo, when it comes to Ralph tasting other people's wastes I want 4K POV gunt footage and this just didn't cut it


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 16, 2021)

It's human waste so I have no doubt Ralph would have voluntarily vaped it but Jesse is dubious to me.


----------



## 710Turtle (Apr 30, 2021)

Burd Turglar said:


> With views like that, he could be the next 3rd mic on TKS.


Thank you. Could've been my big break.


----------

